# Official SBDX019 -62MAS Reissue



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The SBDX019 really deserves its own thread.

Release date: July 2017
LIMITED EDITION: 2,000 
Movement: 8L35
Case width: 39.65mm
Case thickness: 14.16mm
Crystal: Curved Sapphire
Lug width: 19mm
L2L:
Includes: Rubber divers strap & stainless steel bracelet 
MSRP: $350,000 JPY

I'll update the specs as soon as they're available.










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

Why, why, why is this a LE? Why? Really, why?


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooohh tempting 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Good idea for the thread; surprised it took so long to pop up on this forum. 

I have a question for those who have bought LE models before: How does the order process work? Is there a pre-order / reservation? 

Thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Pretty sure you'll have to reserve one with a Japanese AD. Hopefully the Grand Seiko/ Prospex dealers in the US will receive a few.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Stunning watch, delighted they resisted using the prospex logo.

But I wonder why they decided to put it in that price bracket, surely the original was not such a premium watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice watch, but that's a whole lotta money.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

A while back Seiko produced SAGQ007 diver with 8L35. A great diver. I think although this Seiko is historically more relevant I will not pay more than 2K$. Otherwise, I will just get Oris 65 diver in blue

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Pretty sure you'll have to reserve one with a Japanese AD. Hopefully the Grand Seiko/ Prospex dealers in the US will receive a few.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I'm sure Timeless, AzFT, and the other US AD's will get their fair share of them. Wonder if they'll have it at the boutique in NYC in case I don't pre-order, just to go check it out in person.


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

Historically, this reissue is awesome but I agree with what others have said... an Oris 65 is the much better value at 1/3 the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

futurepx said:


> Historically, this reissue is awesome but I agree with what others have said... an Oris 65 is the much better value at 1/3 the price


I think that's a very subjective statement to make, especially when we haven't even seen the full on shot of the watch or specs beyond the movement and size. Case finishing, applied numerals, movement quality, depth rating, and the fact that it's a limited edition are just some things off the top of my head that could and probably do separate the Oris from this new Seiko. I'm not saying either one is a better value, but it's a bit disingenuous to say the Oris is a better value.

For me, it's competitors would more closely be the Tudor Black Bay, IWC Aquatimer, or something similar. Compared to those, I would probably choose this release over them based on the information we have (which is still incomplete). Some questions I still have regarding this watch are will it have Diashield, how much does it weigh, and will they regulate the 8L35 because it's a limited edition.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

We're all entitled to an opinion right? I was happy all the time with owning this reissue...







but converting JPY to USD makes me a whole lot happier about owning the Doxa, and I'm a Seiko freak. "Enjoy in good health" to any future owners though. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

adi4 said:


> For me, it's competitors would more closely be the Tudor Black Bay, IWC Aquatimer, or something similar. Compared to those, I would probably choose this release over them based on the information we have (which is still incomplete). Some questions I still have regarding this watch are will it have Diashield, how much does it weigh, and will they regulate the 8L35 because it's a limited edition.


Yeah pricewise I notice the Seiko SBDX019 puts it in the same price range as the Tudor Black Bay. Many people think the Tudor Black Bay is overpriced (for the ETA version), but I think the finish and detail on the watch is phenomenal and the price is justified. But for this Seiko, there are not enough details yet to know if it's pricepoint actually supports the price.

I don't forsee much of a discount on this model since it is limited.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

adi4 said:


> I think that's a very subjective statement to make, especially when we haven't even seen the full on shot of the watch or specs beyond the movement and size. Case finishing, applied numerals, movement quality, depth rating, and the fact that it's a limited edition are just some things off the top of my head that could and probably do separate the Oris from this new Seiko. I'm not saying either one is a better value, but it's a bit disingenuous to say the Oris is a better value.
> 
> For me, it's competitors would more closely be the Tudor Black Bay, IWC Aquatimer, or something similar. Compared to those, I would probably choose this release over them based on the information we have (which is still incomplete). Some questions I still have regarding this watch are will it have Diashield, how much does it weigh, and will they regulate the 8L35 because it's a limited edition.


They didnt regulate the SBDX012

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

*Sigh*


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> They didnt regulate the SBDX012


I know, but there's no time like the present for them to surprise us.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it is safe to say that this model will hold its value very well down the road, even more so than the SBDX012, which makes the price tag a bit more bearable...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I wasn't around the forums back then, but wasn't the first iteration of the MM300 a limited edition? SBDX003 or something? Then the next year or so they started the SBDX001 as a full time design? My hope is something similar happens here. 2000 special edition pieces this year, and a slightly changed main production version next year.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

il Pirati said:


> I wasn't around the forums back then, but wasn't the first iteration of the MM300 a limited edition? SBDX003 or something? Then the next year or so they started the SBDX001 as a full time design? My hope is something similar happens here. 2000 special edition pieces this year, and a slightly changed main production version next year.


Yes, SBDX003 Y2K Historical LE. I'm sure if Seiko releases a production version "SBDX021" it wil have "X" on dial & crown. I couldn't see them changing much else.
Considering this is Seiko diver DNA 1.0, I bet the price won't change either.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

noenmon said:


> Why, why, why is this a LE? Why? Really, why?


Prediction.... 2018 Seiko will release SBDX021 with "X" on the dial & crown. Same price, except dealers will discount the "production" version.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe a few decades in the future we will see a SKX LE reissue at this price... the SXDX007 anyone?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, nice watch, but priced at ~£2.5k seems a bit steep for a non Grand Seiko model.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

I think only really hardcore Seiko freaks will actually be buying the 62mas reissue at this price.

I think Seiko knows this, and that's why it's an LE. But I think if the LE sells out quickly, then they might put it in regular production with a different model number.

What I really want them to do is make a 6105-811x Willard re-issue. 

I think it should look and be sized as close as possible to the original, except with 20mm instead of 19mm lugs.

I wish it would come with a 6r15c and have similar price and finishing as the Sumo.

That would be my dream Seiko re-issue.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

awayne said:


> What I really want them to do is make a 6105-811x Willard re-issue.
> 
> I think it should look and be sized as close as possible to the original, except with 20mm instead of 19mm lugs.
> 
> ...


I would want the much smoother sweep of the 8L35. Case finish would have to be much better than my PADI & 777. More like a Shogun. None of that over polished/ blurry / slippery bezel. I would want it just like my 6105-8110, a perfectly machined coin edge with no polish. Large lume pip, don't care for the small one on the re issue turtles. Make that and I'll gladly pay $2,000 for it 



















Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I understand the historical importance of the model and the reissue seems very respectful to it. But let's face it, it's a rather primitive design to begin with...

At that price I see very limited appeal. That said, it will likely sell quickly (2000pcs are not that many), and next year we'll have the colourful PADI Prospex version at a more realistic price...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My brain says no way, my heart says must have !


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the thread Shannon. I've already ordered one and look forward to real world pics in the coming months, and of course the actual watch this summer.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Well Seiko is always quite cleaver and know how much the fans love this kind of pieces. The mind says the hell no! but the heart says bring it to me! By now most of them are already sold or will be in the hands of some market speculators. 

In my case I will not pull the trigger, will wait to see what comes next.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Prediction.... 2018 Seiko will release SBDX021 with "X" on the dial & crown. Same price, except dealers will discount the "production" version.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Or they may just nick the design, refine the case, dial, hands and indices, throw in a highly polished distortion free ceramic bezel, box sapphire crystal and stick the 9s movement in there? Grand Seiko is sorely lacking a line of mechanical divers after all. Seems a perfect fit no? Cheers! 

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Really wish with the thin bezel, dial size comes in below 29mm


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Wow, nice watch, but priced at ~£2.5k seem€a bit steep for a non Grand Seiko model.


That is the same starting price as all the 8L35 based watches, that is the MM300.

People saying that they would be happy to pay 2K or whatever price they fancy should try walking into a luxury car dealer and try to do the same.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

El @ said:


> That is the same starting price as all the 8L35 based watches, that is the MM300.
> 
> People saying that they would be happy to pay 2K or whatever price they fancy should try walking into a luxury car dealer and try to do the same.


We do that all the time .........it's called negotiating. Even luxury car dealers have sales quotas to make.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Seiko have got this remake wrong. 

On release in 1965 the 62mas cost 13,000 yen, so there was no need now to put an 8L35 in it and charge 2.5k. There were other movement choices available to keep it well under 1500, that's assuming it's the movement that decided it's price to begin with.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> We do that all the time .........it's called negotiating. Even luxury car dealers have sales quotas to make.


Sure, then you drive home with free floor mats (not genuine). Keep dreaming.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Richard- said:


> On release in 1965 the 62mas cost 13,000 yen, so there was no need now to put an 8L35 in it and charge 2.5k. There were other movement choices available to keep it well under 1500, that's assuming it's the movement that decided it's price to begin with.


In 1965 there was a real need for an affordable Japanese diver's watch.
In 2017 watches and particularly divers are exclusively a luxury status symbol.
Beside, Seiko has literally nothing between the $110 (retail) 6R15 mov.t and this one. Collectors would have felt belittled if it had a 6R. Well done Seiko for making more money with less production and going par with the Swiss and their prices.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

El @ said:


> In 1965 there was a real need for an affordable Japanese diver's watch.
> In 2017 watches and particularly divers are exclusively a luxury status symbol.
> Beside, Seiko has literally nothing between the $110 (retail) 6R15 mov.t and this one. Collectors would have felt belittled if it had a 6R. Well done Seiko for making more money with less production and going par with the Swiss and their prices.


But the 6R15 is not the only movement in the 6R range that they could have used. I think there are four other choices before the 8L35 would have been needed and it would have kept cost down. Sure these other movements have features that would not have been needed but Seiko need not use them.

I am not raising the whole 6r15 hi-beat argument here because I have no problem with it to begin with and actually like it as a movement.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Richard- said:


> But the 6R15 is not the only movement in the 6R range that they could have used. I think there are four other choices before the 8L35 would have been needed and it would have kept cost down. Sure these other movements have features that would not have been needed but Seiko need not use them.


There is nothing else but the 6R15. Research "6R family". Seiko has stretched its usage up to $900 watches but there's is a limit even for the buyer that doesn't care about the mov.t


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

El @ said:


> Sure, then you drive home with free floor mats (not genuine). Keep dreaming.


I've got a bridge to a sell you.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

El @ said:


> There is nothing else but the 6R15. Research "6R family". Seiko has stretched its usage up to $900 watches but there's is a limit even for the buyer that doesn't care about the mov.t


Fair enough.

Then why not modify a 6R20 or similar and release it in one of these reissue/remake watches. I just can't find the justification to remake a watch and have it jump 2.5 times where it should be priced.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

I do not see a reason why not to put 6R20 in this kind of divers. If nothing else, people couldn't complain that Seiko is not putting 28k movement in some divers.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

hb5 said:


> I do not see a reason why not to put 6R20 in this kind of divers. If nothing else, people couldn't complain that Seiko is not putting 28k movement in some divers.


The 6R20 has power reserve that was not on the original watch, if put the on the re-edition it would turn most buyers away. Not to mention that even with all the improvements over the 6R15 it is still way too much in a low class to be really desirable on expensive watches. See how poorly the "Phoenix" and other JDM models that use it have sold. 
I think Seiko got this right, 2K pieces @ $2K profit each = 4M, not stellar for a big company but it helps the bottom line, freshens the offering, and leverages the company heritage.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

El @ said:


> I think Seiko got this right, 2K pieces @ $2K profit each = 4M, not stellar for a big company but it helps the bottom line


Ah man don't start using business logic :rodekaarto|

Think of it from a customers point of view we want a more reasonably priced watch


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

6R15 versions coming too....43mm case










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> 6R15 versions coming too....43mm case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least the dial is not that different from the LE.... Just change the hands and you get pretty close to the 62mas looks at a much more reasonable price point...


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Size, hands and prospex logo are a major turnoff on the 6R variant. Didn't sound good based on the specs and I think the leaked pic confirms it. They used a much better dial and handset on the LE sumo from a couple years back.

The size is the main issue for me. I just don't understand why they can't use a slimmer case here. I understand the slightly bigger specs on the LE (probably to accommodate for the 8L movement), but at least it's a small difference vs. the original. 6 mm is a huge difference.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for that |>

But there they go again Prospex logo and the monster hour hand.

If you try to build a collection of modern Seiko's it's the same all the way from a Seiko 5 up to the Shogun, Tuna's, Samurai and now 62mas. Next Sumo will get the same face-lift.:-(



Spring-Diver said:


> 6R15 versions coming too....43mm case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

The 62mas design has a place in history because it was the first Seiko dive watch.

But I think it isn't at all pretty or even interesting to look at. As someone on this thread already said: it's primitive.

The SBDX019 8L35 model would be sort of interesting to me as a collectable if I were a more fanatical and well-heeled Seiko person.

These oversized 6r15 models with their modern hands, which I think make the primitive 62mas design look worse, don't impress me at all. I think they will probably flop.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

jr81 said:


> Size, hands and prospex logo are a major turnoff on the 6R variant. Didn't sound good based on the specs and I think the leaked pic confirms it. They used a much better dial and handset on the LE sumo from a couple years back.
> 
> The size is the main issue for me. I just don't understand why they can't use a slimmer case here. I understand the slightly bigger specs on the LE (probably to accommodate for the 8L movement), but at least it's a small difference vs. the original. 6 mm is a huge difference.


Agreed,
Plus, the 43mm case diameter coupled with the 62MAS shaped case will make for a 50mm+ L to L. Not good for slim wrists.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to blow it Seiko ! (as predicted lol) Two thumbs down !


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

El @ said:


> That is the same starting price as all the 8L35 based watches, that is the MM300.
> 
> People saying that they would be happy to pay 2K or whatever price they fancy should try walking into a luxury car dealer and try to do the same.


Nope, I brought the MM300 for much less new. As it is a limited run, I doubt it will be discounted.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugggghhhh.

Those handsets look like a cross between the monster and tuna handsets, not a fan of either, or this.

I see the hand Modification people retooling their machines already to produce some after market hands for this one.

The 62MAS LE is looking better and better.

Id be shocked if it doesn't deliver when we see it in metal.
Its such an Iconic simple design but at this price point I suspect they will go big with the finishing/ polish work.
I think I will regret not getting in line by the time I see one in person, but I suspect I will be passing on this one.


As for a mechanical GS????
Anyone else surprised by the fact that the normal buttoned up seiko corporation has all of a sudden developed more leaks than the Trunp white house?
I have to wonder if they want to get this out in front of the public before it gets lost in the announcements at Basel?
A GS mechanical diver is certainly long due and based on the interest the 62Mas watches are getting there certainly seems to be a rabid market for a smaller GS diver..... one can hope anyway?


----------



## hmaier (Jan 31, 2017)

I couldn't care less about the price.

I'm only worried about the 40mm size that might kill the vintage look and my feeling about what is good taste.

Watches are now useless and are a fashion/luxury item. Price has to be paid for that. And if 3k is too much money for a watch you'd keep your entire life, then I have to think you shouldn't collect watches at all and spend your money for useful things instead of watches.

Excluding maybe Vostok, Casio and Seiko 5, I can't think of a single watch that is worth its price ... look how many watches Rolex sells only by its name ... with absolutely ZERO link between price and what you actually get (you actually get a watch made at almost 100% by machines and with a design so old that I can't think it's worth more than 500eur to produce...) ... I really don't know why Seiko should sell only cheap watches...

I'd be ok to spend 4k for a 37-38mm 62mas reissue...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hmaier said:


> I couldn't care less about the price.


This would put you in the overwhelming minority on that issue.

Hope you find what you are looking for

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm heavily considering purchasing this piece to complement my NOS 6159-7000. I was already considering getting an original 62MAS, but I see no reason to, as the SBDX019 reissue is more compelling to me in every way. I'm wondering if this will present a similar situation as the Omega Ploprof where original vintage piece values diminish as a result of the reissues.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

hmaier said:


> I couldn't care less about the price.
> I'd be ok to spend 4k for a 37-38mm 62mas reissue...


I suspect this is a sentiment shared by many collectors and will ensure that the LE sells out.
The 62mas is an Iconic Diver for seiko and while it doesn't seem that impressive visually by current standards, its still a signature design for seiko enthusiasts.
From what I understand working models are hard to track down and being a tool watch most examples of the watch have been "ridden hard and put away wet"..... literally.
The opportunity to purchase a Seiko "homage" to its original diver with a high quality movement, and, what I imagine will be no holds barred finishing, will prove irresistible to many.
Would these people prefer a 38MM version ? .... maybe,,,,, would the movement fit? , I don't know.

Its my understanding that Seiko is a fragmented company with many different production modules at different geographical locations based on movement and division. 
I assume that the fact that this watch is not a GS means its being designed and built by the Prospex division?
I suspect this will be a labor of love for who ever is assigned the project and that the Limited nature of the production run will offer up extra's that reflect the companies respect for their past.

All speculation on my part but I do think from a collector perspective this one will be well worth the price of entry... unfortunately I don't have that sort of collection.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope that with the apparent success of the 6309 turtle re-issue, that Seiko has decided to re-issue all their old diver designs, and that they decided to continue, logically, from the beginning.

And I hope, regardless of whether the 62mas reissue succeeds or fails, that they will continue.

I think the 6215 was the first pretty Seiko diver. And the 6159 is almost the same, except with better WR and a better movement.

I think the 62mas was Seiko's first stab at a dive watch, and the 6159 was the proto-mm300.

I think the the proto-mm300's are very good-looking, but with my limited budget, I can't afford both it and a current mm300. I think I would rather have the current one.

It would be so cool for me if they will continue to the 6105-811x. Then I will have to pull the trigger, regardless of specs and price.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Ooops !! I didn't realise that the non-LE versions were much bigger.... That's definitely a mistake. If there's one thing that kills the vintage vibe is, IMO, the bigger sizes.

The hands are OK, I guess... They'll allow you to read the time until you change them for something else... These hands do not belong in this design !!! I kinda like that they are using them across the new Tuna line, but that doesn't mean they can go everywhere !!!


----------



## hmaier (Jan 31, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> This would put you in the overwhelming minority on that issue.
> 
> Hope you find what you are looking for
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thx.I mean, I understand price being important, or being an issue for some.

But c'mon, we all want to pay everything cheaper ... yeah ... cheap is better.... but we're always selling something to someone ... my boss also thinks I'm too expensive...

Sometimes, you have to pay to play. And watches are just kind of a game ... in this modern world, it's a useless item ... I don't feel like complaining on the prices of Ferrari... I can't reasonnable afford one, so I don't have one... And I get over it.

I see no reason why Seiko should keep on selling cheap watches. Being Seiko or Grand Seiko, compared to swiss or german brands, you have pretty much more for your money with Seiko!

Grand Seiko provides pretty much Rolex/IWC/Jaeger... quality for Tudor's price range or so. Tudor or Oris have been comparison points here ... and honestly, Grand Seiko is far above, and Seiko is quite on par (depending on models for sure).

I see nothing crazy with Seiko pricin' this LE (i don't care it being LE, I never resell my watches anyway) in 3k range...

I can understand people being sad with not being able to afford it, but I see no shame nor any "missed point" into this pricing


----------



## hmaier (Jan 31, 2017)

matthew P said:


> I suspect this is a sentiment shared by many collectors and will ensure that the LE sells out.
> The 62mas is an Iconic Diver for seiko and while it doesn't seem that impressive visually by current standards, its still a signature design for seiko enthusiasts.
> From what I understand working models are hard to track down and being a tool watch most examples of the watch have been "ridden hard and put away wet"..... literally.
> The opportunity to purchase a Seiko "homage" to its original diver with a high quality movement, and, what I imagine will be no holds barred finishing, will prove irresistible to many.
> ...


Sure they will sell like hotcakes.

The concern about the size real though. 40mm is a lil' too big for small wrists and vintage lovers. And lil' too small for big wrists and (unfortunately) modern sized watches lovers.

It's somewhere inbetween. Though, size won't be an issue for selling only 2000 pieces ... they could size it at 36, 38 or 45, i'm pretty sure they would sell...

Still from my point of view, the 43mm version will be plain horrible.

however, I really don't think it will be a great investment. If someones buys to resell in few years, I'm not sure he will make money ... however, i'm not a seller and not a used-watches buyer so i might be wrong


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm really getting sick of reading this forum and hearing about how every watch Seiko releases anymore is overpriced. I think collectively, we're losing perspective. 

This LE is the same price as the ETA based Black Bay, and I really hope no one is seriously going to argue that the Black Bay is worth more, horologically, than an 8l35 62mas reissue. And yes, the fit and finish of this model will be reflective of the price, I'll bet the farm on that.

Oh well, everyone is entitled to their opinion. More for me, I guess.

With that said, the 6r15 version is hideous IMO. If you're at all interested in a 62mas reissue, the 8l35 version is the one to go for and I suspect that they'll hold or increase value very nicely making the cost even less of an issue.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the price is fine given the LE status and the use of 8L35. Looking back, the historical collection 17 years ago had the SBDX003 priced at 200,000 JPY, and the SBDX005 at 300,000 JPY, so a 350,000 JPY price for the SBDX019 in 2017 seems reasonable given inflation and the rise of watch prices in general over the last decade

The regular SBDX017 is priced at 270,000 JPY, so the SBDX019 is also not far off from a comparable non LE model with the same movement. The only thing that will lead to a difference in the 'street' price is the lack of discount given its LE status. Perhaps, like others suggested, they might release a regular model later on, which will hopefully be priced closer to the SBDX017 in list price and street price


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

hmaier said:


> Sure they will sell like hotcakes.
> 
> The concern about the size real though. 40mm is a lil' too big for small wrists and vintage lovers. And lil' too small for big wrists and (unfortunately) modern sized watches lovers.
> 
> ...


I think size wise the lug-to-lug measurement will be more important, and the design lends itself to shorter lugs I believe. As a small-wristed guy my max lug-to-lug is 48mm but I'm comfortable wearing watches down to 32mm. A good example of this is the Shogun and the Longines Legend Diver, both at 42mm but the Longines looks clunky with it's loooong lugs but the Shogun looks perfect on my wrist.

In terms of an investment, I'm sure some will be buying it for speculative purposes, but as with any watch it seems like a terrible idea to me unless it's a limited edition of <100 for a highly sought after watch. I think there will be more folks buying it simply because they like the looks and the value proposition presented in comparison to other watches in the price range of $2-4k. I like it a lot and will think long and hard about buying it. However, currently I don't think I like it enough to spend $3k, but that's simply because I would rather buy a pre-owned GS GMT at that range. But it's definitely not because I think it's overpriced.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hmaier said:


> Thx.I mean, I understand price being important, or being an issue for some.
> 
> But c'mon, we all want to pay everything cheaper ... yeah ... cheap is better.... but we're always selling something to someone ... my boss also thinks I'm too expensive...
> 
> ...


Point taken. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't get it. Why a limited edition? They can pump out all those aesthetically challenged PADIs, but, only a handful of these absolute gorgeous gems. 

Who wants to bet on whether or not the chapter rings have alignment issues?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SunnyDaze said:


> I don't get it. Why a limited edition? They can pump out all those aesthetically challenged PADIs, but, only a handful of these absolute gorgeous gems.
> 
> Who wants to bet on whether or not the chapter rings have alignment issues?


Pretty sure there will be a "production" SBDX021 next year.
There is no chapter ring 

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Im glad it's an LE and by the sound of it a top spec LE, I think Seiko are doing this right! Not cheapening their legacy. 

Seiko are in danger of becoming a caricature of themselves if they just keep on releasing re-vamps of their greatest hit's.

The Turtle is a good example, how many versions are there (like 20 with more to come) and how many 'Limited' or 'Special editions'....Uuggh - and all of them are manufacturted outside of Japan.

All of the classics the 6217 the 6105 the 6159 the 6306 most of the 6309's were all made in Japan - I get that if anyone is going to build a Homage to these models it should be Seiko. 

But I also think the talent pool at Seiko HQ must be nearly empty - where is the 21st century Ikuo Tokunaga? Surely he's got to be there somewhere? Stop with the re-vamps and show us the 'new' good stuff!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope not!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Seiko's strategy: release a cheaper, uglier, and bigger non-LE version concurrently with the expensive and better-looking LE version to make the LE version seem like the more attractive option.

Regardless of the price, I am a shameless Seiko fan boy, so instead of the Black Bay I was planning on getting, I might be getting this 019 instead...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's hope the 6105 reissue is in the making......


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> Let's hope the 6105 reissue is in the making......


If this one sells out in short order before release, I'm sure they won't hesitate to continue down the line of reissues.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

My hesitation with limited editions: Before I'd spend (relatively) big money on one, I'd like to know that parts will be available in 10 or 20 years and that serviceability will be practical in the future as well. 

FWIW, that's why I bought my Sumo instead of an MM300. I've already dinged it hard enough that it required regulation afterward. I'm tough on my watches and I'm a DIYer. I generally buy based on that.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

SunnyDaze said:


> My hesitation with limited editions: Before I'd spend (relatively) big money on one, I'd like to know that parts will be available in 10 or 20 years and that serviceability will be practical in the future as well.
> 
> FWIW, that's why I bought my Sumo instead of an MM300. I've already dinged it hard enough that it required regulation afterward. I'm tough on my watches and I'm a DIYer. I generally buy based on that.


Yes, but the MM300 is an established product.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

8L35 and beautiful looks is enough for me to want one. Or hope that there will be an unlimited production version if I cannot get my hands on the LE....


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> The SBDX019 really deserves its own thread.
> 
> Release date: July 2017
> LIMITED EDITION: 2,000
> ...


You can add curved sapphire crystal to the list.
CSG= SEIKO lingo for curved sapphire glass.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

SunnyDaze said:


> My hesitation with limited editions: Before I'd spend (relatively) big money on one, I'd like to know that parts will be available in 10 or 20 years and that serviceability will be practical in the future as well.


I don't understand the mindset behind this. Do people think the 8L will be phased out anytime soon, and that Seiko won't be stocking parts for it for years to come? How does that change from any other movement out there, Seiko and non-Seiko? Has there been a documented case where Seiko didn't service a non-vintage watch due to parts availability (or lack thereof)? The only movement I can think of that this might occur with in the near future is the 4S line of movements, but I haven't heard of anyone being unable to get Seiko to service theirs yet. And those were completely phased out about 3-4 years ago, right?


----------



## justwwj (Feb 9, 2017)

Seems like seiko is over killing their LEs. There are too many these days. LE turtles, LE monsters.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sad that this is a LE. I like it, but I like the MM300 better and only have funds for one of these this year.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Yes, but the MM300 is an established product.


It is, but, I can't open it up and tinker with it easily like I can a Sumo or a Tuna. The lack of DIY-ness that comes with the MM300 is what deterred me. Is it a great watch? Yes. Is it the right watch for me at present? No.



adi4 said:


> I don't understand the mindset behind this. Do people think the 8L will be phased out anytime soon, and that Seiko won't be stocking parts for it for years to come? How does that change from any other movement out there, Seiko and non-Seiko? Has there been a documented case where Seiko didn't service a non-vintage watch due to parts availability (or lack thereof)? The only movement I can think of that this might occur with in the near future is the 4S line of movements, but I haven't heard of anyone being unable to get Seiko to service theirs yet. And those were completely phased out about 3-4 years ago, right?


Fair enough. I see your point on the parts availability. That said, I'm not very keen on having to send it back to Seiko as opposed to taking it to a local watchmaker when it's time for an overhaul.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SunnyDaze said:


> It is, but, I can't open it up and tinker with it easily like I can a Sumo or a Tuna. The lack of DIY-ness that comes with the MM300 is what deterred me. Is it a great watch? Yes. Is it the right watch for me at present? No.
> 
> Fair enough. I see your point on the parts availability. That said, I'm not very keen on having to send it back to Seiko as opposed to taking it to a local watchmaker when it's time for an overhaul.


If your watchmaker can't service SEIKO, then you need to find another one.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

yonsson said:


> If your watchmaker can't service SEIKO, then you need to find another one.


Perhaps it's my misunderstanding. The only MM300 services I've read about mention sending them back to Seiko.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

hmaier said:


> Thx.I mean, I understand price being important, or being an issue for some.
> 
> But c'mon, we all want to pay everything cheaper ... yeah ... cheap is better.... but we're always selling something to someone ... my boss also thinks I'm too expensive...
> 
> ...


Agree! I have owned a lot of Swiss made watch brands and GS is up there when it comes to finish, the only thing lacking is better clasps and the GS thickness issue (some models). The only reason I can see to argue that the 62Mas reissue is too expensive is if you can't afford it. I don't doubt for one second that it will outclass the Swiss watches in the same price range.

As I said in a previous thread: We already have lots and lots of 4R and 6R models, what we don't have at the moment is 8L models to choose from. I have asked for a 200m "high" quality non GS SEIKO diver for many years so I'm very happy about this release. I'd take a 14mm 200m diver over a 300m 16mm thick diver any day of the week. There is a reason for the ISO6425 requirement only being 100m. I wasn't the least worried to swim with my JLC 100m diver so I don't get why everyone else needs 300m to feel safe.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SunnyDaze said:


> Perhaps it's my misunderstanding. The only MM300 services I've read about mention sending them back to Seiko.


It's not harder to service than anything else. The correct way is to send it to a SEIKO service center of course. I don't see the negative in that either though, SEIKO service is fast and cheap.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

yonsson said:


> IThe correct way is to send it to a SEIKO service center of course.[


Why. There is plenty of independent watchmakers perfectly able to service Seiko mov.t and pretty much anything else.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

El @ said:


> Why. There is plenty of independent watchmakers perfectly able to service Seiko mov.t and pretty much anything else.


Only thing about the 8L would be they'd have to have the tool to unscrew the oscillating weight. It's possible to make one and there are a handful of watchmakers that regularly service 8L's, however a large majority of watchmakers would probably just advise to take it straight to Seiko.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

I love this design but too expensive. I would rather purchase MOD or other GS watch.

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

I heard borealis scorpionfish is ZRC homage but suddenly, it looks more like MAS!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

drazae said:


> I heard borealis scorpionfish is ZRC homage but suddenly, it looks more like MAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one ugly looking watch.


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll treat myself to one of these for sure!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I wonder how much "can't see the forest for all the trees" but sort of.. Inverse, is going on on this Seiko forum. Let me explain. The 62MAS is in my opinion quite elegant. But the other re-releases shown earlier in the thread, with the swapped hands and all, were not so elegant. I wonder how much fanboyism gets in the way of critically viewing a new Seiko watch, especially one that is an homage to an old classic. The PADI Turtle and Zimbe for instance are just plain goofy looking. But people still bought them because they were "special".


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are pre-orders for this watch yet?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kdharani said:


> Does anyone know if there are pre-orders for this watch yet?


Contact your AD

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Contact your AD
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


There are no AD's in my state other than department stores and I shudder at the prospect of trying to get Macy's or Kohl's to special order a LE Seiko.

Any suggestions on vendors on the Interweb who might be getting one?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

he never said in your state


----------



## hmaier (Jan 31, 2017)

What I really hate in the watch industry marketing habits, is that they ALWAYS leak some info or announce a novelty ... but can't deliver until months!
First, it's annoying to wait.
Second, I quite often get tired of the watch before it's even available! I would have much more watches if I could satisfy my sudden buying instincts!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Cycletroll said:


> There are no AD's in my state other than department stores and I shudder at the prospect of trying to get Macy's or Kohl's to special order a LE Seiko.
> 
> Any suggestions on vendors on the Interweb who might be getting one?


Timeless lux watches?


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

Gotta start saving up now.. with that price tag, I don't think I'll be buying anything until July.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

I love the applied date window and logo.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

jdmfetish said:


> he never said in your state


Gee, that's helpful; thanks for taking the time to be snide 



yonsson said:


> Timeless lux watches?


Appreciate the suggestion; I'll check them out


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cycletroll said:


> Gee, that's helpful; thanks for taking the time to be snide
> 
> Appreciate the suggestion; I'll check them out


If you are in texas i wouldn't call timeless because you will get hit with sales tax. Try Topper Jewelers, they are a forum sponsor as well.

If that fails just use that new fangled World Wide Web thingy and go through the GS site to find authorized dealers anywhere in the world.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you are in texas i wouldn't call timeless because you will get hit with sales tax. Try Topper Jewelers, they are a forum sponsor as well.
> 
> If that fails just use that new fangled World Wide Web thingy and go through the GS site to find authorized dealers anywhere in the world.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm in New Mexico so TX taxes don't apply. I sent Timeless an email. Will continue to scour the web. Just casting as wide a net as I can. I'm new to the seiko collectible thing so trying to develop some acumen. Appreciate the helpful suggestions!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Cycletroll said:


> I'm in New Mexico so TX taxes don't apply. I sent Timeless an email. Will continue to scour the web. Just casting as wide a net as I can. I'm new to the seiko collectible thing so trying to develop some acumen. Appreciate the helpful suggestions!


AZ Fine Time is another forum sponsor, their info appears at the top of this page.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

jswing said:


> AZ Fine Time is another forum sponsor, their info appears at the top of this page.


Thank you. I get to Phoenix every once in awhile so that would make a convenient trip


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Cycletroll said:


> I'm in New Mexico so TX taxes don't apply. I sent Timeless an email. Will continue to scour the web. Just casting as wide a net as I can. I'm new to the seiko collectible thing so trying to develop some acumen. Appreciate the helpful suggestions!


The model is not confirmed from SEIKO yet so you won't find it online anywhere. Call around... I've hear it might not be a world wide release.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

So they finally do a normally sized diver (all the low end Seiko divers are giant), but it's a LE and high-end.....
Well, just do something similar and drop inside a 6r15, it'll sell like hot cakes.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Deep.Eye said:


> So they finally do a normally sized diver (all the low end Seiko divers are giant), but it's a LE and high-end.....
> Well, just do something similar and drop inside a 6r15, it'll sell like hot cakes.


They sort of did, but they made it 43mm and um, less good looking than the LE,


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

This is gorgeous... how i wish without the date.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Deep.Eye said:


> So they finally do a normally sized diver (all the low end Seiko divers are giant), but it's a LE and high-end.....
> Well, just do something similar and drop inside a 6r15, it'll sell like hot cakes.


High end? Don't to grazy now, it's nice but it's not high end.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

yonsson said:


> High end? Don't to grazy now, it's nice but it's not high end.


So, at about 3k€ its a cheap daily beater i guess, right?


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

Deep.Eye said:


> So, at about 3k€ its a cheap daily beater i guess, right?


Yeah, if paid 3K for one of those, I'd be sure to "ride it hard and put it away wet" (apologies to matthew P for stealing his excellent phraseology).


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Deep.Eye said:


> So, at about 3k€ its a cheap daily beater i guess, right?


High end relates to quality and finish, not price.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Timeless Luxury Watches has begun preorders. Don't mind the render... It's their drawing, not actual.

http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/promotions/prospex-sbdx019-pre-order

Also, the price shown is speculative and you can cancel your preorder for a full refund at anytime.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Something a bit shameful really about charging that sort of money for a watch that surely would have been very reasonably priced tool/beater watch in its day, now only available for the few.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Well I guess one way to look at it, it comes with rubber AND bracelet so I guess since the bracelet alone is like $300 or higher that makes it a better value.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been gone from forum awhile due to work and come back to this re issue! Wow. How much US dollars will this be? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

redrwster said:


> Something a bit shameful really about charging that sort of money for a watch that surely would have been very reasonably priced tool/beater watch in its day, now only available for the few.


I predict that the Deep Blue version will be out soon enough for 1/7 of the price. For me, that'll do.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mototime said:


> I predict that the Deep Blue version will be out soon enough for 1/7 of the price. For me, that'll do.


Good one.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

They are making a 6R15 version cheaper version. So not sure what all the fuss is about. Everyone is a winner. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

nupicasso said:


> They are making a 6R15 version cheaper version. So not sure what all the fuss is about. Everyone is a winner.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree, options abound for those so inclined. Yeah, I hemmed and hawed until I ran out of time to get in for that nice 6r15 version, but it's just as well since I'm currently a prime candidate to join the watch abstinence thread anyway. I've decided that the design of the 62MAS doesn't really, really grab me, so it's all good.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

nupicasso said:


> They are making a 6R15 version cheaper version. So not sure what all the fuss is about. Everyone is a winner.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah but it ain't perty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mototime said:


> I predict that the Deep Blue version will be out soon enough for 1/7 of the price. For me, that'll do.


Sharkey will beat them to it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Yeah but it ain't perty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hands are fugly, but that's an easy fix.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Not a fan of the rectangular hands either!


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Is it true the're doing a cheaper version with a 6r15 or is this just a rumour.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

redrwster said:


> Is it true the're doing a cheaper version with a 6r15 or is this just a rumour.


True

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

redrwster said:


> Is it true the're doing a cheaper version with a 6r15 or is this just a rumour.




















Well... kinda. As with the SBGV009/SBGA127 there is one historically "correct" version and one interpretation. I like them both, the new Tuna hands don't go well with the dial on the 43mm version but I think it kinda works anyway.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Any idea when they'll be released and will they be a JDM, certainly no 6r15s in the uk as far as I'm aware of


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

redrwster said:


> Any idea when they'll be released and will they be a JDM, certainly no 6r15s in the uk as far as I'm aware of


July 2017 i believe is what i read elsewhere

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

redrwster said:


> Any idea when they'll be released and will they be a JDM, certainly no 6r15s in the uk as far as I'm aware of


July, Prospex is now a global line so 6R should absolutely be a global model providing SEIKO UK will buy them.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

The 6R version does not look that bad (not a big fan of the hands either) but the size is a clear deal breaker for me. Wish they would release a 38 or 40mm version... Its too big for my wrists and kills the vintage feel


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Seikogi said:


> The 6R version does not look that bad (not a big fan of the hands either) but the size is a clear deal breaker for me. Wish they would release a 38 or 40mm version... Its too big for my wrists and kills the vintage feel


But but, it has no vintage feel to kill, it's pretty far from vintage.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, during the lack of new pictures of the SBDX019 I got bored and bought a 6217-8001, the big crown version, as on the SBDX019. 
If the reissue is close to how good I hope it will be, then it will be a fantastic watch. In less than three weeks, we will know.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes yes yes. 
Im guessing: 
SBDX019: Black dial, standard model. 
XXXXYYY: Sunburst dial, LE model.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

For comparison.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> Yes yes yes.
> Im guessing:
> SBDX019: Black dial, standard model.
> XXXXYYY: Sunburst dial, LE model.


Hasn't it already been established that the SBDX019 is the LE? Not sure what's leading you to believe there's a second version?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I think the guess was that there will be a non LE released after. I think SBDX019 is the LE and maybe a SBDX021 will be announced next year with a gloss dial instead of sunburst.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> Hasn't it already been established that the SBDX019 is the LE? Not sure what's leading you to believe there's a second version?












Would you call this dial sunburst? I wouldn't. 
So my guess is the SBDX019 has a matte black dial, X-crown and non dolphin caseback.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The latest photos have a sunburst dial and a /2000 on the case back. Those older leaked pics are very dark.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> The latest photos have a sunburst dial and a /2000 on the case back. Those older leaked pics are very dark.


The photo above your post isn't dark and clearly no sunburst dial. Looks like two completely different dials.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> Would you call this dial sunburst? I wouldn't.
> So my guess is the SBDX019 has a matte black dial, X-crown and non dolphin caseback.


Seiko release pics are never good. It's already been confirmed that the SBDX019 is the LE. They also already announced the non LE version and it's already been posted on this forum. It doesn't look like a sunburst dial in this pic either, yet it is. But don't let me rain on your parade, believe whatever you like.-)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> Would you call this dial sunburst? I wouldn't.
> So my guess is the SBDX019 has a matte black dial, X-crown and non dolphin caseback.


And here's the non LE version in case you haven't seen it elsewhere. Much different than the LE, as it should be.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> Seiko release pics are never good. It's already been confirmed that the SBDX019 is the LE. They also already announced the non LE version and it's already been posted on this forum. It doesn't look like a sunburst dial in this pic either, yet it is. But don't let me rain on your parade, believe whatever you like.-)


I still think there are two different versions. One black and one sunburst. I haven't been wrong yet in this thread but we'll see.

Remember the SBGV009? There were two versions, one with the original dial color (009) and one with black dial (011)


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

So if there are two 40mm 62mas divers, who's getting both? 

* raises hand *


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> Seiko release pics are never good. It's already been confirmed that the SBDX019 is the LE. They also already announced the non LE version and it's already been posted on this forum. It doesn't look like a sunburst dial in this pic either, yet it is. But don't let me rain on your parade, believe whatever you like.-)


And by the way, that is photoshopped, you can clearly see the work done on the bottom of the right lug. So it still doesn't confirm that there is only one model.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> So if there are two 40mm 62mas divers, who's getting both?
> 
> * raises hand *


I have preordered one of them, don't know which one though.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> And by the way, that is photoshopped, you can clearly see the work done on the bottom of the right lug. So it still doesn't confirm that there is only one model.


Every picture that's been posted is photoshopped. Like I said, believe whatever you want, I have no desire to change your mind. All I know is I ordered a LE SBDX019.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

yonsson said:


> I have preordered one of them, don't know which one though.


Same. I'm sure we'll hear if either we get to pick or want to add a 2nd model. :-!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> Same. I'm sure we'll hear if either we get to pick or want to add a 2nd model. :-!


I'll handle both IRL in less than two weeks, hopefully there are two dial versions and hopefully I'll get the chance to choose version, if not, then I'll simply go for the one I have ordered. I can post pics here 25/3. 
if anyone wants to see the SEIKO press conference live, then check my instagram 23/3 @ 10AM (Swiss time zone). If I get an OK seat, I'll live stream it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yonsson said:


> I'll handle both IRL in less than two weeks, hopefully there are two dial versions and hopefully I'll get the chance to choose version, if not, then I'll simply go for the one I have ordered. I can post pics here 25/3.
> if anyone wants to see the SEIKO press conference live, then check my instagram 23/3 @ 10AM (Swiss time zone). If I get an OK seat, I'll live stream it.


What is your IG handle?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is your IG


yonsson_in_a_nutshell


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

[7/8発売]セイコー プロスペックス 時計 SEIKO 腕時計 PROSPEX メンズ腕時計 グレー SBDX019 :SBDX019:正規腕時計の専門店ウォッチラボ - 通販 - Yahoo!ショッピング


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

yonsson said:


> [7/8ç™ºå£²]ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ ãƒ-ãƒ.ã‚¹ãƒšãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹ æ™‚è¨ˆ SEIKO è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ PROSPEX ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºè&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ ã‚°ãƒ¬ãƒ¼ SBDX019 :SBDX019:æ.£è¦�è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆã�®å°‚é-€åº-ã‚¦ã‚©ãƒƒãƒ�ãƒ©ãƒœ - é€šè²© - Yahoo!ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒƒãƒ"ãƒ³ã‚°


"
【Model】 SBDX019 【Case】 Material: Stainless Steel Size: Vertical 48 × Width 40mm Belt Width: 19mm 【Belt】 Material: Silicon 【Movement】 Mechanical (Automatic) 【Function】 Second Hand Stop Function Calendar Function (Date Display) 【 Waterproof function】 200 m Waterproof for diving 【Accessories】 SEIKO exclusive BOX warranty card operation manual
Seiko [SEIKO]
Seiko is the first watch in Japan · The world's first quartz watch has been commercialized and is still famous for watches and is currently participating as official sponsor and official timer at world competitions such as the Olympic Games. It is familiar with the timer of the sports stadium on the sunset that it became a sponsor of the Korakuen Baseball stadium, Tokyo Dome, Meiji Jingu baseball ground and the stadium from before the war and after the war. It is a very popular brand as a present / gift such as entrance celebration.


Reproduction model of domestic first diver's watch which Seiko issued in 1965 appeared. It was donated four times from 1966 as the equipment of the Antarctic observatory overwintering crew, and since then many adventurers and explorers have used it in all the harsh environments of the earth such as North Pole, Antarctica and Everest, We made reliability immovable. In this reprint model, the three-dimensional feeling of abbreviations and crown, hour hands and sapphire glass boxes, etc. are reproduced as much as possible. The dolphin mark of the back lid representing automatic winding is the design as it is then.


Model number SBDX019
Case material: stainless steel
About size: length 48 × width 40 mm × thickness about: 14 mm
Belt width: 19 mm
Belt material: Silicon
Color: Black
Movement mechanical type (automatic winding)
Function second hand stop function
Calendar function (date display)
Waterproof function Waterproof: Waterproof 200m for submersion
Accessory SEIKO exclusive BOX
Warranty card
instruction manual"


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> [7/8ç™ºå£²]ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ ãƒ-ãƒ.ã‚¹ãƒšãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹ æ™‚è¨ˆ SEIKO è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ PROSPEX ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºè&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆ ã‚°ãƒ¬ãƒ¼ SBDX019 :SBDX019:æ.£è¦�è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆã�®å°‚é-€åº-ã‚¦ã‚©ãƒƒãƒ�ãƒ©ãƒœ - é€šè²© - Yahoo!ã‚·ãƒ§ãƒƒãƒ"ãƒ³ã‚°


19 mm lug width?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

To be sure, the SBDX019 LE is with the sunburst dial & dolphin case back. There is no second version, at least not this year.
My original prediction should be correct: 2018 Seiko should release SBDX021. My best guess is this will have a standard black dial and regular case back with no dolphin. Hopefully this will be more inline with Marine Master pricing at $270,000 JPY with a street price around $1,900.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

The bracelet shown above looks like it comes with a sumo bracelet type diver's extension and not the MM300 type of extension.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> The bracelet shown above looks like it comes with a sumo bracelet type diver's extension and not the MM300 type of extension.


Doesn't matter, it's a rubber type watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jswing said:


> Seiko release pics are never good. It's already been confirmed that the SBDX019 is the LE. They also already announced the non LE version and it's already been posted on this forum. It doesn't look like a sunburst dial in this pic either, yet it is. But don't let me rain on your parade, believe whatever you like.-)


Same clumsy diving clasp in a 3k watch? Not good Seiko. Not good at all


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> To be sure, the SBDX019 LE is with the sunburst dial & dolphin case back. There is no second version, at least not this year.
> My original prediction should be correct: 2018 Seiko should release SBDX021. My best guess is this will have a standard black dial and regular case back with no dolphin. Hopefully this will be more inline with Marine Master pricing at $270,000 JPY with a street price around $1,900.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Very interesting. Fingers crossed it happens.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> Doesn't matter, it's a rubber type watch.


Agreed. My bracelet will likely stay in the box, this is a rubber strap watch for me. It was suggested that since it's 19mm, it could be the 19mm GS bracelet, which would be nice for bracelet guys.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> Agreed. My bracelet will likely stay in the box, this is a rubber strap watch for me. It was suggested that since it's 19mm, it could be the 19mm GS bracelet, which would be nice for bracelet guys.











That would be awesome but my guess is that the rubber is 19mm and the bracelet is 20mm. If the bracelet is 20/18mm then it's easy to swap the clasp for a Strapcode clasp. I agree that the clasp isn't OK for the price, but as I said, it will most likely be a "drawer bracelet".


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

that dolphin is in pain....


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

I'm a bracelet guy staying in the tropics. Will be sad if it's not even a MM300 type clasp.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cant wait to see this now, really like the sunburst dials, Loved the fifty fathoms bathyscaphe for the same reason


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Well I pre-ordered mine and can't wait to see it on my wrist! Love the size of the LE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

I am looking forward to see better pictures and final detail, in one week I hope we have all information


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Is it still possible to pre-order the SBDX019 anywhere?

I missed the Timeless offer and I don't know if anyone else is taking them. Google hasn't really helped either.

If anyone can help out with a lead I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> that dolphin is in pain....


Because he knows only his dolphin mama could love him.

19mm lug width on a "prospex" watch where external breakable parts should be easily sourced/replaced in the field? Well done Seiko, well done.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

I might be in for the non LE version although not nearly as nice, it comes down to my big wrists and the 43mm would be better on me. Waiting to see better pics and if I do go for the non LE those hands have to go!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So anyone have any updates on this release? I have been scouring the internet but thus far have only seen the pics that were posted here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The watch will be revealed next week at Basel, everything else is leaked.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> So anyone have any updates on this release? I have been scouring the internet but thus far have only seen the pics that were posted here...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, press conference is Thursday, 10AM Swiss time.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I would be happy to have either!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

So true. So sad. Milkin' it is low class.



longstride said:


> Seiko are in danger of becoming a caricature of themselves., how many versions are there (like 20 with more to come) and how many 'Limited' or 'Special editions'....Uuggh - and all of them are manufacturted outside of Japan.


----------



## Csyoon25 (Feb 20, 2016)

perfect size. seiko dive watches have been too big for too long. finally a wearable one for me.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

C'mon people, let's get this conversation started again! James Dowling has posted some live photos on Twitter.

Thoughts? (Certainly nicer than those web dealer renditions.)


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Post those twitter pics please!


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

List price is 3800 Euros. Ouch.

Love the watch, though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> ^ Post those twitter pics please!


All pics taken by James Dowling




























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Thanks vwg!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Muy bonito


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Someone know the real price??


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

looks like an mm300 style enamel bezel?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

At 3800 euro/4100 US... this is way overpriced for an unadjusted movement/Non Grand Seiko timepiece. I was really hoping the early pricing rumors were wrong...Which they were...But in the wrong direction. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Geeez, wish i had gotten in on the 62MAS homage from MWW. Yikes on the pricing.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

nupicasso said:


> At 3800 euro/4100 US... this is way overpriced for an unadjusted movement/Non Grand Seiko timepiece. I was really hoping the early pricing rumors were wrong...Which they were...But in the wrong direction.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Holy cow on the price. And the finishing may be true to the original, but it sure looks awful. Grand Seiko price for a bad quality Chinese production look.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bellbrass said:


> List price is 3800 Euros. Ouch.
> 
> Love the watch, though.


Where did that come from? It was originally stated at 350,000 yen. That would be a very big difference. I'd cancel my order were that the case.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

jswing said:


> Where did that come from? It was originally stated at 350,000 yen. That would be a very big difference. I'd cancel my order were that the case.


From Baselworld. James Dowling, who tweeted pics of it from Baselworld, quoted the price.

Just cancelled my preorder. Even at 3000 I would have cancelled. Was assuming the early prices were wrong. Not paying that much.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's the most expensive watch with an 8L engine ever. They're milking that cow dry


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

nupicasso said:


> From Baselworld. James Dowling, who tweeted pics of it from Baselworld, quoted the price.
> 
> Just cancelled my preorder. Even at 3000 I would have cancelled. Was assuming the early prices were wrong. Not paying that much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If that turns out to be the case, and not a misunderstanding, I'm out also, but I'll wait for confirmation from my AD.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jswing said:


> If that turns out to be the case, and not a misunderstanding, I'm out also, but I'll wait for confirmation from my AD.


I'm with Ragnar, I mean, jswing! :-!


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

The pictures aren't the greatest so I'll withhold judgment for now. That being said, I'm really close to jumping on the overpriced train. Between the simple case and the suspect clasp, I'm not feeling too good about this one.


----------



## SRP (Dec 9, 2016)

*Video* just posted.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> If that turns out to be the case, and not a misunderstanding, I'm out also, but I'll wait for confirmation from my AD.


I have told you the pricing a million times... still you doubt.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> I have told you the pricing a million times... still you doubt.


Me? I don't remember anyone but my AD telling me a price, and it's not what was posted today.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> I'm with Ragnar, I mean, jswing! :-!


I love the show, but I think he died in the next episode after I started using that avatar, must have been bad luck!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

SRP said:


> *Video* just posted.


No matter who says what when... Anything over $2500(and this is pushing it) is way too much.



yonsson said:


> I have told you the pricing a million times... still you doubt.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jswing said:


> I love the show, but I think he died in the next episode after I started using that avatar, must have been bad luck!


Great show. And his memory lives on with the Sons of Ragnar Lothbrok! Just like the memory of the 62MAS lives on in its latest manifestation, price non-withstanding...


----------



## SRP (Dec 9, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> No matter who says what when... Anything over $2500(and this is pushing it) is way too much.


3800 Euros is being quoted over here.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

If the watch had GS level finishing I can see the price being justified. Right now I'm thinking a mm300 and the 43mm reissue are looking more appealing and $1500 less.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree; I can get a Grand Seiko, with an adjusted and accurate mechanical movement, top-level quality finishing, and screw-down crown for less than that.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got confirmation from my AD that the list price is 350,000 yen, as was initially reported. So either today's information was a misunderstanding, or the US and Euro prices are quite a bit higher than Japanese pricing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jswing said:


> Just got confirmation from my AD that the list price is 350,000 yen, as was initially reported. So either today's information was a misunderstanding, or the US and Euro prices are quite a bit higher than Japanese pricing.


So $3150 USD at todays exchange rates. Hopefully street prices settle to around what the LE SBDX012 sold for. That was only 1000 pieces from what i remember and used the same movement.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Sbdx012 had a us msrp of $2700, that would be a great price for the 019 too since it's a very similar package.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

jswing said:


> Just got confirmation from my AD that the list price is 350,000 yen, as was initially reported. So either today's information was a misunderstanding, or the US and Euro prices are quite a bit higher than Japanese pricing.


350000 yen still translates to $3100 US which is too much for this piece. Considering I can get a Tudor with an in-house COSC movement.

If they actually adjust the movement in this, I can justify the purchase. As it stands, nope.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Anyone know any sites taking preorders of this or the two regular versions

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

nupicasso said:


> 350000 yen still translates to $3100 US which is too much for this piece. Considering I can get a Tudor with an in-house COSC movement.
> 
> If they actually adjust the movement in this, I can justify the purchase. As it stands, nope.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Right, I get that, and whether it's worth the price of admission is certainly subjective. I was just pointing out that the originally posted price was correct. And I have to agree that the in house BB is tough competition at this price.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From IG account ahonobaka


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^"Nice mod"...my opinion. Big pass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Oops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jswing said:


> Just got confirmation from my AD that the list price is 350,000 yen, as was initially reported. So either today's information was a misunderstanding, or the US and Euro prices are quite a bit higher than Japanese pricing.


That got confirmed months ago. Japanese prices are always without tax, add local tax and add a little for the middle hand to get the local price. The price differences have always been a problem.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Less than 2 hrs to the press conference. Will try to live feed it on instagram.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

1 hour and we will know final price...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-62mas-reedition-sla017-prospex-baselworld-2017-price/

Here it is is...not the SBDX019 but the SLA017... beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh man $3800, i think I'd rather get the original just for the patina!! Looks great though and awaiting wrist shots, i suspect f29 will be flooded for a while until people can afford this!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRP (Dec 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Oh man $3800, i think I'd rather get the original just for the patina!! Looks great though and awaiting wrist shots, i suspect f29 will be flooded for a while until people can afford this!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That's Euros. $4095 bucks.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm, I'm a bit confused... what's the difference between sla017 and sbdx019?


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder if Spencer Klein will buy one, this is right up his street

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

machlo said:


> Hmm, I'm a bit confused... what's the difference between sla017 and sbdx019?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


It is my understanding that the limited edition re-issue of the 62mas is Model SLA017. It appears that the sbdx019 model number that was tagged as being the re-issue was not the correct reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> That got confirmed months ago. Japanese prices are always without tax, add local tax and add a little for the middle hand to get the local price. The price differences have always been a problem.


Yes, I know that, but when I heard the higher US and Euro prices I re-confirmed.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Jlawjj said:


> It is my understanding that the limited edition re-issue of the 62mas is Model SLA017. It appears that the sbdx019 model number that was tagged as being the re-issue was not the correct reference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible that the SLA017 is the international reference, and SBDX019 for JDM? Seiko has done similar things in the past with tunas


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pics from monochrome



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$3400 in usa per Joe Kirk

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4163874

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

I can't believe I am going to say this, but I think it's a pass for me on these 62mas and the new Samurais. I feel myself trying to force it, so thateans I don't really like them especially at these prices. Where are the new monsters???

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is the HODINKEE write up, everything I have seen has the reference as SLA017...
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-diver-6217-from-1965-and-the-prospex-diver-s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Surely they will make more than 2,000 pieces of the reissue, especially if it sells out on a pre-sale order basis. At $3,400.00 each, they will make a boatload of money.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

It is indeed a great watch... but why Seiko had to do it at +14mm thick when it is only 20ATM? The cheaper version no-LE is even thinner than that !!!

C'man Seiko !!!!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Those guys really do not know Seiko....:

"The movement is the Seiko high grade caliber *8L35*; this is a thoroughly modern self-winding movement, running at 28,800 vph in 26 jewels, with a _*60 hour *_power reserve."

60 hour? Really?



Jlawjj said:


> Here is the HODINKEE write up, everything I have seen has the reference as SLA017...
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-diver-6217-from-1965-and-the-prospex-diver-s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

They also say it has diashield, does the LE have it or only the bigger ones?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Jlawjj said:


> Here is the HODINKEE write up, everything I have seen has the reference as SLA017...
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-diver-6217-from-1965-and-the-prospex-diver-s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting. Nice pics on the SLA017. At 2,000 pieces I'm sure they're all sold out, or will be shortly.

The "modern" version on the other hand seems line priced with the Shogun. A bit high for hardex and just diashield. to separate it from is <$500 brethren.

Just an aside on the article: I always wonder why so few publications bother to assign someone who knows something about watches to write an article about watches? Watches are not 2 dimensional products; they have L x W x H. So many reviews leave out the "L". The "L" is the key measure for how a watch will fit.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

bellbrass said:


> Surely they will make more than 2,000 pieces of the reissue, especially if it sells out on a pre-sale order basis. At $3,400.00 each, they will make a boatload of money.


Monochromewatches says 3800€, the first price


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

seisnofe said:


> Monochromewatches says 3800€, the first price


I guess it doesn't really matter what the street price will be....these will be very expensive watches. I would be all in for 30% - 40% less. On the other hand, it does contain a world-class, regulated movement...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is Seiko's official press release
https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/RLS1703-07.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

machlo said:


> Hmm, I'm a bit confused... what's the difference between sla017 and sbdx019?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


SBDX019 is the JDM version, on the Japanese website, it is referred to as SBDX019

????? ??????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

The more I see that 1965 picture they're using, the more I wish this watch was coming on a nice tropic strap.

I can only hope that Seiko senses the backlash on this pricing. (I've only seen 1 piece of their official literature so far that mentions price - and that says "Approximate recommended retail price in...") Doubtful though - it looks like they are going up market.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

65% more than a SBDX017 with the same movement and a more complicated case is just too much for SLA017 / SBDX019.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

I have already done pre-order!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

It's beautiful for sure and I love how faithful it is to the original, but as many others have said the price is simply ridiculous. This should be more in line with the MM300 pricing.

Then again Seiko doesn't care what I think, since I was never going to buy one anyways. They've probably already sold out on pre-orders and are laughing their way to the bank.

I do appreciate the modern re-interpretations though, they capture the aesthetic in a tasteful manner and are fairly priced (assuming the $1,000 and $800 numbers are MSRP, I see these slotting somewhere between the Sumo and Shogun on the grey market). I could definitely see myself picking one of those up in the future.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that I see the better pictures, I think I'm actually liking the SPB051 better than the SLA017, especially given the price tradeoff. I was thinking of picking up another Shogun at some point, and now it seems I might have two options for a modern diver.

Something about the hour markers on the SLA017 just doesn't click for me just yet, don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

adi4 said:


> Something about the hour markers on the SLA017 just doesn't click for me just yet, don't really know how to explain it.


This. The original's have character, those do not


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that the SPB051 looks pretty nice, much nicer than anticipated.


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there anywhere left to preorder this watch? thx


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

brew108 said:


> Is there anywhere left to preorder this watch? thx


I was one of the original 10 on preorder (with deposit) at Timeless Luxury. I have canceled my order so there will be at least one more available there; you could check. They may have already had a waiting list though.


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you cycletroll


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> I was one of the original 10 on preorder (with deposit) at Timeless Luxury. I have canceled my order so there will be at least one more available there; you could check. They may have already had a waiting list though.


I did the same.... So there's 2 spots open.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> I was one of the original 10 on preorder (with deposit) at Timeless Luxury. I have canceled my order so there will be at least one more available there; you could check. They may have already had a waiting list though.


Did you already receive your refund?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> Did you already receive your refund?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No but they have responded. They are shorthanded as personnel are at BaselWorld.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> No but they have responded. They are shorthanded as personnel are at BaselWorld.


Cool. It's not just me.

I think they're going to see a few cancellations though.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Has anyone seen a report on the lug width of the SPB051/053?

I could have sworn that I saw an article stating that the lug width of the SLA017 is 19mm, but I can no longer find the reference.

I'm assuming that with their larger diameter cases, the SPB051 & 053 feature a wider lug-to-lug width, but I'd love to know the actual dimension. Frustratingly, it's not cited in Seiko's official press release for the watches.

Thanks!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Probably 22mm


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

As expected both these version look significantly better than previous photos or rendering would have suggested. Once on wrist photos appear I'm guessing they will impress even more. 
The larger cheaper version is surprisingly good.... I think they nailed the "modern size/ hand combo" ..... while it's not historically correct it's a fine looking modern interpretation/ especially the blue one. 
So happy to see the framed date window at 3..... especially compared to the GS new diver. 
I'm guessing the collectors version will sell out with some minor discounting. Be prepared for a cheaper production version next year , with some minor tweaks of cource.... ( cheaper Chrystal?, cheaper movement?, prospex dial?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

matthew P said:


> As expected both these version look significantly better than previous photos or rendering would have suggested. Once on wrist photos appear I'm guessing they will impress even more.
> The larger cheaper version is surprisingly good.... I think they nailed the "modern size/ hand combo" ..... while it's not historically correct it's a fine looking modern interpretation/ especially the blue one.
> So happy to see the framed date window at 3..... especially compared to the GS new diver.
> I'm guessing the collectors version will sell out with some minor discounting. Be prepared for a cheaper production version next year , with some minor tweaks of cource.... ( cheaper Chrystal?, cheaper movement?, prospex dial?)


I would say a regular issue version of the SLA017 next year is almost a certainty. They already have the development and design done, so it would be a waste for them to not re-use it beyond the 2000 watches.


----------



## Achtungz (Jul 18, 2015)

I dunno, it's expensive but damn it looks good.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Achtungz said:


> I dunno, it's expensive but damn it looks good.


Oh my goodness.......just perfect in every conceivable way. Looks so so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Achtungz said:


> I dunno, it's expensive but damn it looks good.


I do prefer the original tropic rubber strap but it does indeed look awfully good on wrist. Guessing these shot will cause some wavering from those who were getting price shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NismoDan (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't cancelled my pre-order yet, but I'm right on the edge.
My idea was to have this serve as my under-the-radar one-watch-for-a-lifetime diver, but I'm not convinced that the value is there.

Does anyone know if the crown is just normal screw-down? Or a modernized version of the original 62Mas crown "lock"?

Edit: The press release also specifies " This hand assembled and adjusted masterpiece...", so maybe this WILL be adjusted at the factory unlike the MM300?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Achtungz said:


> I dunno, it's expensive but damn it looks good.


Wow. Damn that's hot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

So this might be adjusted after all? I'll be laughing all the way to a pre-order.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

......


----------



## TheBodo (Apr 30, 2015)

NismoDan said:


> I haven't cancelled my pre-order yet, but I'm right on the edge.
> My idea was to have this serve as my under-the-radar one-watch-for-a-lifetime diver, but I'm not convinced that the value is there.
> 
> Does anyone know if the crown is just normal screw-down? Or a modernized version of the original 62Mas crown "lock"?
> ...


The original didn't lock or screw down.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Memento Vivere said:


> So this might be adjusted after all? I'll be laughing all the way to a pre-order.


I don't think so, the Japanese site specifications show the usual +15/-10. I think they want to maintain that distinction for GS for the time being.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Tossing our hat into the ring ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

robattopper said:


> Tossing our hat into the ring ;-)


😍😍😍love it!!! Thanks for sharing Rob🍻

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

About 7:45ish in! 62mas looks deadly in video...I think it'll be worth the price honestly


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

The SPB051 will be my next watch for sure. Going to sell some others that don't get a lot of wrist time. Now I need to convince the wife to move our Japan trip from October to November (when the watch comes out) haha


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

God damn does that thing look killer. The blingy photos that had been popping up were honestly pretty disappointing to me. This abw video has now made me do a 180. That's not to say I see a justified premium over the mm300, but this watch seriously pops. It looks great.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

josayeee said:


> The SPB051 will be my next watch for sure. Going to sell some others that don't get a lot of wrist time. Now I need to convince the wife to move our Japan trip from October to November (when the watch comes out) haha


I'm thinking the same thing... but it doesn't come out until November?!


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> About 7:45ish in! 62mas looks deadly in video...I think it'll be worth the price honestly


That does look nice! Pictures don't do it justice at all.

Off topic: how about that non LE Railmaster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, time to admit it: Seiko hit it out of the park with this one, what a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

It's kind of in a no man's land for me. It would be great as is in the 2000 range, maybe 2500 at most, or they should have given it full GS treatment and then I would be OK with a corresponding price tag. As it is now, it's very pretty but offers too little for the money. The Oris Diver 65 is also very pretty, and A LOT cheaper.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

+1

What a great piece! 

I am getting nervous about it... damn...

Edit: Sorry, but I have to write it - Omega, have a look, that's how a reissue can be realized!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

have you guys seen that there is two references? i´m very curious about the diferences beetween those 2 references.... and also the diference of price........ i dont know if it´s because of the photos efect , but if you look those links below from seiko, the sla017j1 has a black dial, and the sbdx 019 has the dial sunburst like the old one.....
SLA017J1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX019

regards


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Everything about this watch is correct, and I think the price is justified, but a bit out of my reach.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

cesar scarambone said:


> have you guys seen that there is two references? i´m very curious about the diferences beetween those 2 references.... and also the diference of price........ i dont know if it´s because of the photos efect , but if you look those links below from seiko, the sla017j1 has a black dial, and the sbdx 019 has the dial sunburst like the old one.....
> SLA017J1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX019
> ...


I believe they're the same watch, The SBDX ref is for the Japanese market, the SLA for the rest of the world. The various pictures show the same dial differently, some look black, some gray sunburst, depending on the angle. The prices are different for the different markets also.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> So this might be adjusted after all? I'll be laughing all the way to a pre-order.


Adjusted is not the same as regulated. It will be the same as the MM300.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jriley1520 said:


> Adjusted is not the same as regulated. It will be the same as the MM300.


with the easily opened case back getting this one regulated should be easy if needed..... the challenge with the MM300 is having to go through the front for any tweaks.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdx019
Product page is up


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cesar scarambone said:


> have you guys seen that there is two references? i´m very curious about the diferences beetween those 2 references.... and also the diference of price........ i dont know if it´s because of the photos efect , but if you look those links below from seiko, the sla017j1 has a black dial, and the sbdx 019 has the dial sunburst like the old one.....
> SLA017J1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDX019
> ...


Not even diashield. Those prices are a joke.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

georgefl74 said:


> Not even diashield. Those prices are a joke.


They could have made it out of that shiny new Brilliant Hard Titanium that the new Grand Seiko is made of -- to justify the price and make the watch special, not just limited. They really dropped the ball this year, on multiple fronts.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

georgefl74 said:


> Not even diashield. Those prices are a joke.


It does have diashield.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Not even diashield. Those prices are a joke.


Where are you getting your info? Every report on the SLA or SBD says they have diashield.

Given where some of the other higher end Prospex ltd editions have ended up price-wise (SBDX012) this seems like a reasonably priced watch for what it is.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

appleb said:


> I would say a regular issue version of the SLA017 next year is almost a certainty. They already have the development and design done, so it would be a waste for them to not re-use it beyond the 2000 watches.


I don't think there's any history of Seiko extending a limited edition after it's out. That would destroy their credibility for any future ltd releases. Can't see it happening.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know what the rules are on mentioning retailer names so I won't, but there's a 20% pre-order discount (20% off of $3400 for the SLA017) on all three new issues available on-line if you look. Price is entirely reasonable to my mind given ltd edition and what's in the watch--especially at 20% off of retail. Other 8 series movement ltd editions will cost you well above this price now.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

fisker said:


> I don't think there's any history of Seiko extending a limited edition after it's out. That would destroy their credibility for any future ltd releases. Can't see it happening.


I don't think they're talking about an extension of the limited edition, but a tweaked version of it, which Seiko has plenty of history with. It makes perfect sense for them to do that, just like how they had the Year 2000 collection SBDX003 and the regular production SBDX001 concurrently.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

fisker said:


> I don't know what the rules are on mentioning retailer names so I won't, but there's a 20% pre-order discount (20% off of $3400 for the SLA017) on all three new issues available on-line if you look. Price is entirely reasonable to my mind given ltd edition and what's in the watch--especially at 20% off of retail. Other 8 series movement ltd editions will cost you well above this price now.


I think the price makes much more sense with the discount factored in. I just saw the 3800 Euro being reported on, and that seemed quite high to me given what we were hearing before the official release. I'm sure these will sell out by the end of the year at the discounted price.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

adi4 said:


> I don't think they're talking about an extension of the limited edition, but a tweaked version of it, which Seiko has plenty of history with. It makes perfect sense for them to do that, just like how they had the Year 2000 collection SBDX003 and the regular production SBDX001 concurrently.


Sure that makes sense. Just wouldn't be exactly the same. I get it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fisker said:


> Where are you getting your info? Every report on the SLA or SBD says they have diashield.
> 
> Given where some of the other higher end Prospex ltd editions have ended up price-wise (SBDX012) this seems like a reasonably priced watch for what it is.


I like the watch but i think the objections come from the fact that the SBDX012 was priced at $2600 USD for the same movement but arguably more complex case work. This is $800 less than the SLA is pricing out at. It is what it is. I'll be on the lookout for a non-LE release next year.

This release was very well done aesthetically to my eye. Value is more contentious.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

So..... will there be 2,000 SLA's and 2,000 SBDX's. inquiring minds want to know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I like the watch but i think the objections come from the fact that the SBDX012 was priced at $2600 USD for the same movement but arguably more complex case work. This is $800 less than the SLA is pricing out at. It is what it is. I'll be on the lookout for a non-LE release next year.
> 
> This release was very well done aesthetically to my eye. Value is more contentious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe Seiko sees how much the SBDX012's are going for now and wanted to leave a little less on the table. Anyway, at the 20% off that's available from some vendors already, it's just about priced the same as the 012.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

My pre-order is in, I decided to commit. I was told it'll ship from their brick and mortar store the first week of July.

The main reason I went for this is because who knows when Seiko will ever release another higher-end 40mm diver, let alone one with this kind of historical panache. I think we're all going to be very happy when we see this thing in the metal. 

I do trust Seiko to deliver a worthwhile product, even when the price initially seems stratospheric. Time will tell - but right now I'm a very happy camper and am insanely excited to get my hands on this beautiful watch. |>


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ where did you wind up pre-ordering from?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

jr81 said:


> ^ where did you wind up pre-ordering from?


Timeless Luxury. I got the 15th available out of their initial allocation of 15. They did state they _may _ get more allocated to them, but it isn't definite yet. Still worth a call if you're interested. Someone else may cancel as well, opening another slot.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice. I have a pre-order in with them as well. Was just wondering if any other dealers had started a new pre-order. Looks like timeless processed those cancellations quickly.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> I like the watch but i think the objections come from the fact that the SBDX012 was priced at $2600 USD for the same movement but arguably more complex case work. This is $800 less than the SLA is pricing out at. It is what it is. I'll be on the lookout for a non-LE release next year.
> 
> This release was very well done aesthetically to my eye. Value is more contentious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think one thing people are overlooking is that the SBDX012 used existing case and parts, whereas this new model is new from scratch, and presumably the case, bezel, hands, crystal etc won't be used again. I know people think there will be a non LE next year but they've already introduced the larger non LE edition, I'd be very surprised and disappointed if there was another watch released similar to the LE.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> So..... will there be 2,000 SLA's and 2,000 SBDX's. inquiring minds want to know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read somewhere it's 2000 total, 500 for the jdm and 1500 for the rest of the world.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

fisker said:


> Where are you getting your info? Every report on the SLA or SBD says they have diashield.
> 
> Given where some of the other higher end Prospex ltd editions have ended up price-wise (SBDX012) this seems like a reasonably priced watch for what it is.


I get my information from the official sites which do not mention diashield. Wouldn't they?

Plus, the SBDX012 is a saturation diver and limited to less pieces made. Street price was lower and used price now isn't all that higher.

Just a year after the release of the SBDX003 the SBDX001 came out. Perhaps you should check your facts again.


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Oh I did not know that there was a SBDX003 before the now already old again MM300 SBDX001.

Might indeed be a hint that they are going to release a normal production model..but who knows, maybe the bigger sized ones are the "regular" models already.

After seeing the ablogtowatch video I am pretty much sold..it looks awesome!! I was really "bleh" when I first saw the pictures, but real pics - as so often with Seiko- whoah, great.
And as mentioned before - who knows when or if there will be a smaller sized high quality diver again.

So I called my AD and ordered one..release is in july I think?! Then I got three months to find the budget for it


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

georgefl74 said:


> I get my information from the official sites which do not mention diashield. Wouldn't they?
> 
> Perhaps you should check your facts again.


The official sites do mention diashield.

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdx019

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

jswing said:


> The official sites do mention diashield.
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sbdx019
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


Well then I stand corrected on that


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Again, there are pre-orders available at around $2700, so street price is already well below $3400. $2700 is a very fair price for this piece to my mind.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone know if there are sellers in the UK or EU?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

fisker said:


> Again, there are pre-orders available at around $2700, so street price is already well below $3400. $2700 is a very fair price for this piece to my mind.


I think Seiko has a perception problem because they sell watches ranging from $50 to hundreds of thousands of dollars, but are more associated with their lower end watches. So people tend to think of Seiko as cheap, value watches. When they come up with a higher end watch that doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial, people rebel. I really believe if this watch had the same specs, but said Rolex on the dial and was a homage to the original Submariner, people would be tripping over each other to pay 3-4 times as much. Part of me gets that. But I have a Sub, and I've had higher end Seikos. The Rolex may be nicer, but is it 3-4 times nicer? I would say no. I also get that the MM300 costs less with the same movement and a higher end case. But it's a case that's been mass produced for years, and likely will continue to be, so there's economy of scale. I'm not among those that believe we'll see this same watch again with a minor revision and not a limited edition. I'll be disappointed if it is. So there's a cost associated with it being limited. To me, from what I see, the watch is well worth the price of admission, and I'm glad I jumped on one. And I also understand those that don't think it's worth it. I think the non LE version is a great alternative for those that think the LE costs too much. If I hadn't ordered the LE, I would definitely grab one. Or the MM300, which IMO is one of the best dive watch values out there. OK, I'm stepping off my soap box.-)


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

jswing said:


> I think Seiko has a perception problem because they sell watches ranging from $50 to hundreds of thousands of dollars, but are more associated with their lower end watches. So people tend to think of Seiko as cheap, value watches. When they come up with a higher end watch that doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial, people rebel. I really believe if this watch had the same specs, but said Rolex on the dial and was a homage to the original Submariner, people would be tripping over each other to pay 3-4 times as much. Part of me gets that. But I have a Sub, and I've had higher end Seikos. The Rolex may be nicer, but is it 3-4 times nicer? I would say no. I also get that the MM300 costs less with the same movement and a higher end case. But it's a case that's been mass produced for years, and likely will continue to be, so there's economy of scale. I'm not among those that believe we'll see this same watch again with a minor revision and not a limited edition. I'll be disappointed if it is. So there's a cost associated with it being limited. To me, from what I see, the watch is well worth the price of admission, and I'm glad I jumped on one. And I also understand those that don't think it's worth it. I think the non LE version is a great alternative for those that think the LE costs too much. If I hadn't ordered the LE, I would definitely grab one. Or the MM300, which IMO is one of the best dive watch values out there. OK, I'm stepping off my soap box.-)


A WIS after my own heart, I fully agree.

Despite almost universal respect across the watch world, Seiko still has to deal with the stigma of _not _being a Swiss watch company and with that comes an endless barrage of dissection and scrutiny. Like Seiko must always live up to a presumed "value" proposition at all times. But do the Swiss adhere to such a thing in any way, shape, or form?

There's a lot of meta-commentary to be had on this particular issue. Regardless, I'm okay with making an emotional Seiko purchase that doesn't accompany an itemized list of value bullet points.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Those are good points jswing. I think my biggest issue with the pricing was more for the fact that when you compare this LE to a mm300, it's difficult to justify the difference in price. But like you said, if this is strictly going to be limited to 2000 pieces and won't be a mass produced watch, the pricing makes more sense. The other thing is that the mm300 really is a great value in the watch world. I know that's debatable, but IMHO you really get a lot of watch for your money with the mm300. For this reason it's probably unfair to use it as a value comparison. 

The Tudor black bay is a good comparison and I think the 019 holds up price wise even if it sells at $3400. The in-house black bays can be had new in the lower $3k range if you go grey market. We know that the Tudor will have the 019 beat in regards to the bracelet, but the packages are pretty similar otherwise (sapphire, in-house movement, case work). If LE designation is important to you, the Seiko has that going for it. 

I'm hoping it winds up settling around the $2700 - $2800 range.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

From everything I've read and seen I'd be staggered if you receive one and are disappointed by the watch when it hits your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

I like the way it looks but that is a hefty price tag for the specs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Let me count the ways I love thee. Fabulous photos yonsson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

yonsson said:


>


Yonsson, what kind of Lume is it?

Is it Blue BGW9 or the green lume from the MM300?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pics thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't really understand why there is a lot whining about the price? It's LE of 2,000. Considering the SBDX014 list at 378,000 JPY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

jswing said:


> I think Seiko has a perception problem because they sell watches ranging from $50 to hundreds of thousands of dollars, but are more associated with their lower end watches. So people tend to think of Seiko as cheap, value watches. When they come up with a higher end watch that doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial, people rebel. I really believe if this watch had the same specs, but said Rolex on the dial and was a homage to the original Submariner, people would be tripping over each other to pay 3-4 times as much. Part of me gets that. But I have a Sub, and I've had higher end Seikos. The Rolex may be nicer, but is it 3-4 times nicer? I would say no. I also get that the MM300 costs less with the same movement and a higher end case. But it's a case that's been mass produced for years, and likely will continue to be, so there's economy of scale. I'm not among those that believe we'll see this same watch again with a minor revision and not a limited edition. I'll be disappointed if it is. So there's a cost associated with it being limited. To me, from what I see, the watch is well worth the price of admission, and I'm glad I jumped on one. And I also understand those that don't think it's worth it. I think the non LE version is a great alternative for those that think the LE costs too much. If I hadn't ordered the LE, I would definitely grab one. Or the MM300, which IMO is one of the best dive watch values out there. OK, I'm stepping off my soap box.-)


It's funny, but the fact that Seiko is a bit of stealth brand is a good part of the appeal for me. Where many of the Swiss brands rely on brand to price their wares at premium prices, I feel like Seiko relies on providing solid, honest quality for their prices. I like the fact that most people don't understand the quality of mid-range and higher-end Seikos because that allows you and me to buy what I believe is in many cases a superior product for an honest price. I really don't mind that most people think of Seiko as a lower end brand, because I feel like we're in on a secret. If prices are starting to creep up because more people are catching on, then I guess my kid will just have a few more dollars in her pocket when she sells my watches when I'm gone.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> I don't really understand why there is a lot whining about the price? It's LE of 2,000. Considering the SBDX014 list at 378,000 JPY.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're kidding right? The SBDX014, a 1000m diver made out of titanium? The one that retails for 2500$ right now at Seiya? Comparing that to a steel 200m diver retailing at 3k+ ?


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

@ Steppy 

It is Seikos lumibrite, I do not think they ever used anything else than their proprietary lume on a model?! They should create their own BGW9, blue is cool


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Reyken said:


> @ Steppy
> 
> It is Seikos lumibrite, I do not think they ever used anything else than their proprietary lume on a model?! They should create their own BGW9, blue is cool


Its just that Yonssons and the timeless picture of the Lime looks quite blue. I know from the SBDX017 MM300 that the lume is very green


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Those pics look amazing! I seriously think it will make a great addition to the collection. I am guessing that the sample that was photographed did not contain a movement...I think Seiko will have a sample minus the movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papavero (Mar 8, 2017)

3000 euros?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Steppy said:


> Yonsson, what kind of Lume is it?
> 
> Is it Blue BGW9 or the green lume from the MM300?


The new Prospex compound for sure. But the SEIKO logo is printed on the dial, not applied. I don't know if that's because it's a dummy or not but if there won't be an applied logo I'll be very disappointed. I was going to ask if the lume was applied by hand and if it was the new compound but didn't get to ask a SEIKO official so I guess I'll have to wait til I have the finished product in my hand to know for sure.

The GS divers didn't have hand applied lume, looks puffy and not filled.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Papavero said:


> 3000 euros?


€3800


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> I was one of the original 10 on preorder (with deposit) at Timeless Luxury. I have canceled my order so there will be at least one more available there; you could check. They may have already had a waiting list though.


Why did you cancel?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Emm87 said:


> Why did you cancel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well, I think the 62MAS Re-issue is a fabulous watch. However, I am very hard on watches that I wear all the time, and I WOULD wear the 62MAS all the time! I just decided that it's too expensive for what I would use it for. It's got a premium on it because it is a Limited Edition. I'm not a "collector"; I'm just a Watch Obsessive who doesn't have the budget to beat on a $3400-3800 watch. I've decided to be happy with my Sumo.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

......until I'm not


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> Well, I think the 62MAS Re-issue is a fabulous watch. However, I am very hard on watches that I wear all the time, and I WOULD wear the 62MAS all the time! I just decided that it's too expensive for what I would use it for. It's got a premium on it because it is a Limited Edition. I'm not a "collector"; I'm just a Watch Obsessive who doesn't have the budget to beat on a $3400-3800 watch. I've decided to be happy with my Sumo.


I am considering the regular ones. Problem is I prefer blue but also prefer bracelet lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it realistic to expect the regular version to be in sumo pricing in a few years?. Cuz that way I would totally get one.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

There has certainly been some indication of a 6R15 powered version. Seems to be a tad larger too which would be ok for me as I have 7.5" wrists and big hands.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Emm87 said:


> I am considering the regular ones. Problem is I prefer blue but also prefer bracelet lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it seems odd only the black will be available with the bracelet, hopefully they change that


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Any pictures of the LE on its bracelet. Can't recall seeing it mentioned yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Haven't seen yet ... But,

The non LE end links looked molded and not machined. I think at $3000 Seiko wants to charge they must offer and exceptionally great bracelet... Starting with a good clasp and machined end links ! 0.02 anyways...


matthew P said:


> Any pictures of the LE on its bracelet. Can't recall seeing it minted yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always wanted this watch....but so many better choices at that price point.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

yonsson said:


> The new Prospex compound for sure. But the SEIKO logo is printed on the dial, not applied. I don't know if that's because it's a dummy or not but if there won't be an applied logo I'll be very disappointed. I was going to ask if the lume was applied by hand and if it was the new compound but didn't get to ask a SEIKO official so I guess I'll have to wait til I have the finished product in my hand to know for sure.
> 
> The GS divers didn't have hand applied lume, looks puffy and not filled.


I would also be very disappointed if it doesn't have an applied logo, that would be a big oversight IMO.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Considering that the original doesn't have an applied logo, and other samples at Basel do, I'm going to guess the SLA017 will not have one on the production model.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what material the SLA017 will have for the bezel?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Haven't seen yet ... But,
> 
> The non LE end links looked molded and not machined. I think at $3000 Seiko wants to charge they must offer and exceptionally great bracelet... Starting with a good clasp and machined end links ! 0.02 anyways...


If the Transocean line that came out last year is any indication, Seiko is clearly interested in stepping up their bracelet game. As a Transocean owner, that watch has the best bracelet I've ever seen from Seiko. Well, the old Tuna 300m bracelet was pretty great too, but the Transocean bracelet is just perfect honestly. The point is, it makes me feel optimistic that Seiko has taken criticism about their bracelets to heart and will be improving the bracelets on future models.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> If the Transocean line that came out last year is any indication, Seiko is clearly interested in stepping up their bracelet game. As a Transocean owner, that watch has the best bracelet I've ever seen from Seiko. Well, the old Tuna 300m bracelet was pretty great too, but the Transocean bracelet is just perfect honestly. The point is, it makes me feel optimistic that Seiko has taken criticism about their bracelets to heart and will be improving the bracelets on future models.


Its the clasp I'm concerned about, hopefully it has improved in some sort of way


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't know what's the matter with me, I happily have the MWW 62MAS with bracelet incoming, feel an Oris 65 is a much better bang for buck, already have a few respectable JDM divers and yet in spite of the high premium on the SLA017/SBDX019 I still want one BADLY. Even telling myself over and over again that I could buy 2 or 3 nice divers instead didn't help.

WIS-itis seems to get worse with age, I have until Tuesday to put a deposit down on my pre-order with a Canadian AD (no discount), feel it's too much $$, even worse in Canadian dollars but am most likely going to follow through. The latest live shots from Yonsson and Timeless blew me away, guest bedroom here I come, LOL.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm expecting to have some regret when the wrist shot start to land...... hopefully I will have some new candy to play with and photograph myself.
Stay strong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

People appreciate Rolex even though they're overpriced for what you get, but at the same time slams Seiko for doing the exact same thing. I find the hipocrisy amusing.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I called the NYC boutique, and put my name on the list. The only thing that might but hold me back besides the $3,400 is I have a SBDC027. I am not sure why I need this one..........


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

jswing said:


> I think Seiko has a perception problem because they sell watches ranging from $50 to hundreds of thousands of dollars, but are more associated with their lower end watches. So people tend to think of Seiko as cheap, value watches. When they come up with a higher end watch that doesn't say Grand Seiko on the dial, people rebel. I really believe if this watch had the same specs, but said Rolex on the dial and was a homage to the original Submariner, people would be tripping over each other to pay 3-4 times as much. Part of me gets that. But I have a Sub, and I've had higher end Seikos. The Rolex may be nicer, but is it 3-4 times nicer? I would say no. I also get that the MM300 costs less with the same movement and a higher end case. But it's a case that's been mass produced for years, and likely will continue to be, so there's economy of scale. I'm not among those that believe we'll see this same watch again with a minor revision and not a limited edition. I'll be disappointed if it is. So there's a cost associated with it being limited. To me, from what I see, the watch is well worth the price of admission, and I'm glad I jumped on one. And I also understand those that don't think it's worth it. I think the non LE version is a great alternative for those that think the LE costs too much. If I hadn't ordered the LE, I would definitely grab one. Or the MM300, which IMO is one of the best dive watch values out there. OK, I'm stepping off my soap box.-)


Well value for money is part of Seiko's brand image. To me Seiko represents getting the best possible watch at a specific price point. I'll let others pay for the "prestige" of having a Swiss mark on the the dial. That said, I don't really see Rolex as overpriced because they offer other aspects of the luxury experience that Seiko doesn't quite match such as buying experience and service center experience (at least in the US) along with a generally better resale value.



jr81 said:


> Those are good points jswing. I think my biggest issue with the pricing was more for the fact that when you compare this LE to a mm300, it's difficult to justify the difference in price. But like you said, if this is strictly going to be limited to 2000 pieces and won't be a mass produced watch, the pricing makes more sense. The other thing is that the mm300 really is a great value in the watch world. I know that's debatable, but IMHO you really get a lot of watch for your money with the mm300. For this reason it's probably unfair to use it as a value comparison.
> 
> The Tudor black bay is a good comparison and I think the 019 holds up price wise even if it sells at $3400. The in-house black bays can be had new in the lower $3k range if you go grey market. We know that the Tudor will have the 019 beat in regards to the bracelet, but the packages are pretty similar otherwise (sapphire, in-house movement, case work). If LE designation is important to you, the Seiko has that going for it.
> 
> I'm hoping it winds up settling around the $2700 - $2800 range.


I think this hits to the heart of the issue. I think $4100 is pretty crazy, the SBDX019 looks amazing, but is it worth 10-40% more than a cheaper Tudor Pelagos/Black Bay, Brietling Superocean, and Omega Seamaster/Planet Ocean all of which (to my knowledge) are COSC certified.

For me $3400 seems more reasonable considering it is an LE, and rumors are that it is hand-regulated (though still not officially certified?). The $2700 figure I've seen some people throw out is extremely reasonable, I'd say that's the great value for money proposition that Seiko is known for.

It's the same thing with the $800-1000 for the modern interpretations. People are complaining how expensive they are compared to the Sumos without considering that the Sumo MSRP is in the $700 range. After the usual discounts I'd say these are all priced reasonably.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

walrusmonger said:


> Considering that the original doesn't have an applied logo, and other samples at Basel do, I'm going to guess the SLA017 will not have one on the production model.


The original does have an applied logo.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

jswing said:


> The original does have an applied logo.


Wow- thanks for posting, the photos I saw of the original made it seem like it was printed. If that is the case I agree with yonson, it needs to be applied.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

matthew P said:


> jriley1520 said:
> 
> 
> > Adjusted is not the same as regulated. It will be the same as the MM300.
> ...


Good point!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Crazy price... These should cost in the same ball park as the MM300. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, I bit the bullet and went for a pre-order. Now the long wait begins. Cannot wait to see this piece in the metal. Could anyone who saw the example in Basel chime in? It looked like a show piece without a working movement. Did the bezel function? I am curious as well how the indices look and the lume application. Also interested in handling the strap, the clasp looks like the one found on the Sumo, a clasp which is at least thinner than the mm300 clasp.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Emm87 said:


> I am considering the regular ones. Problem is I prefer blue but also prefer bracelet lol


Well, I'm the opposite, I'm considering the black but generally prefer straps to bracelet. I'm sure there will be plenty others in the same boat, so I don't imagine it will be too tough finding a bracelet after the fact.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

jswing said:


> I'm not among those that believe we'll see this same watch again with a minor revision and not a limited edition. I'll be disappointed if it is.


I wanted to think this and almost put in a pre-order, but couldn't bring myself to do it. Something just tells me Seiko will release something very similar and non-LE in the next year or two. Well, to be honest, I also think Seiko is working or at least considering a 6105 homage and I would actually prefer that to this SLA.

All that said, I hope this LE sells out quick and convinces Seiko to release more higher end divers with smaller case diameters.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

adi4 said:


> I wanted to think this and almost put in a pre-order, but couldn't bring myself to do it. Something just tells me Seiko will release something very similar and non-LE in the next year or two. Well, to be honest, I also think Seiko is working or at least considering a 6105 homage and I would actually prefer that to this SLA.
> 
> All that said, I hope this LE sells out quick and convinces Seiko to release more higher end divers with smaller case diameters.


My one wish is to see a 40-42mm GS mechanical diver in my lifetime. I genuinely don't know if it'll ever happen, and it seems like a no-brainer for them. I don't care if it's just the regular 9s65 in there, it needs to happen.

In the meantime, I'll happily take my SLA017/SBDX019 and count my blessings. :-!


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> My one wish is to see a 40-42mm GS mechanical diver in my lifetime. I genuinely don't know if it'll ever happen, and it seems like a no-brainer for them. I don't care if it's just the regular 9s65 in there, it needs to happen.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll happily take my SLA017/SBDX019 and count my blessings. :-!


I'm waiting for (maybe ) a 50th Anniversary re-issue of the original 6159-7000 with a high-beat 8L55. 
That would probably be sold out even with a 3000pc LE production run I think.

Though it would most definitely be prohibitively expensive. At least in the US$5K ballpark for a Marinemaster specification. 
Even at close to 50 years, original near mint ones are selling at stratospheric figures now!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

adi4 said:


> All that said, I hope this LE sells out quick and convinces Seiko to release more higher end divers with smaller case diameters.


It did feel like they were ready to introduce some new GS DIVERS right before Basel..... Unfortunately the Highbeat GS diver got upsized and the GS spring Diver got a face lift.

Part of me still wants to hold out hope that there is room for a 40mm Non Pin striped GS mechanical diver...... maybe the success of the 62Mas will inspire a Non LE GS diver next year?

All I know is that I love the form and function of my 029 but I wish it was a bit smaller.... part of me wanted to flip the 029 for the 62mas but ultimately I decided to stick with what I have and focus else where..... I know 42-40mm is my sweet spot so I hope the watch is a success at its price point and the fine folks at Seiko or GS will circle back around ...... there certainly seems a market segment thats still actively chasing the 40mm divers even if the big splash this year is 43 - 48mm divers.

I look forward to your wrist shots.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Memento Vivere said:


> My one wish is to see a 40-42mm GS mechanical diver in my lifetime. I genuinely don't know if it'll ever happen, and it seems like a no-brainer for them. I don't care if it's just the regular 9s65 in there, it needs to happen.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll happily take my SLA017/SBDX019 and count my blessings. :-!


Agree, although frankly I don't really care if it's GS or not. I'll happily take a nicely finished Prospex housing an 8L and a thin 40mm case if they price it appropriately. If all else fails, I may crack and get the SBGX117 at some point (and will crack a lot easier if they happen to change the bezel font on it at some point).


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Slap a 4R35 on the sucker, make it unlimited, and let us all be happy to pay $400 for the same exact quality watch.


----------



## jimmyang (May 9, 2016)

I absolutely love the 62MAS but at the price point, I don't think I'll choose this over other offerings at similar price points.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Dear Matt,

I am staying strong, at least at MRSP. I have contacted one AD to whom I had purchased before, and they say that these are selling at $3400 ! I read somewhere here in WUS that AD's were giving a 20% discount, and with that I was willing to try it out, even though I still firmly believe Seiko is milking this cow too harsh on us Seiko-fanboys. But no, at full MRSP I am going to pass and sadly, this leaves a bad taste in my mouth from Seiko. I have been a Seiko fan all my life, had pretty much all known (and unknown) divers from them in this +++ years of following the brand,but with the high prices and monstrous new divers, Seiko is letting me down. I am very sad, really because I was hoping to get one, yet by principle, this is way too mucho dinero for this piece. I am very happy, extremely happy for the folks (many friends from yore here and elsewhere) that are getting one and will wait eagerly to see all those fantastic wrist shots soon !

Cheers,

G.



matthew P said:


> I'm expecting to have some regret when the wrist shot start to land...... hopefully I will have some new candy to play with and photograph myself.
> Stay strong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





matthew P said:


> It did feel like they were ready to introduce some new GS DIVERS right before Basel..... Unfortunately the Highbeat GS diver got upsized and the GS spring Diver got a face lift.
> 
> Part of me still wants to hold out hope that there is room for a 40mm Non Pin striped GS mechanical diver...... maybe the success of the 62Mas will inspire a Non LE GS diver next year?
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I am in the exact same boat as you. the blue one looks fun, plus since I dropped my Sumo I no longer have any blue watches.
I would like to get the bracelet on it though but no idea if one could purchase it separately. either way I thought the hour hand would throw me off but somehow I think it works.



Emm87 said:


> I am considering the regular ones. Problem is I prefer blue but also prefer bracelet lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

You will be able to order the bracelet directly from Seiko. You can speak to a Company Store manager or one of the boutique managers and they should be able to order for you. I've ordered bracelets this way for models that came on straps in the color I want, and bracelets for another color I didn't want.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Most ADs are not discounting, this is par for the course. I think most ADs are getting very low quantities (under 20) so they are probably already close to earmarking their future stock.



goyoneuff said:


> Dear Matt,
> 
> I am staying strong, at least at MRSP. I have contacted one AD to whom I had purchased before, and they say that these are selling at $3400 ! I read somewhere here in WUS that AD's were giving a 20% discount, and with that I was willing to try it out, even though I still firmly believe Seiko is milking this cow too harsh on us Seiko-fanboys. But no, at full MRSP I am going to pass and sadly, this leaves a bad taste in my mouth from Seiko. I have been a Seiko fan all my life, had pretty much all known (and unknown) divers from them in this +++ years of following the brand,but with the high prices and monstrous new divers, Seiko is letting me down. I am very sad, really because I was hoping to get one, yet by principle, this is way too mucho dinero for this piece. I am very happy, extremely happy for the folks (many friends from yore here and elsewhere) that are getting one and will wait eagerly to see all those fantastic wrist shots soon !
> 
> ...


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone heard of Mimos Jewelry?

https://mimosjewelry.com/products/sla017

$3400 dollars but using discount code SEIK20 comes to $2720

They have a store at: Mimo's Jewelry and Watches 2744 E Broadway Long Beach, CA 90803 562 438 8292 [email protected]


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

i'd be highly suspicious of that


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you look at their srp777 listing, they have it listed at $475. Even with 20% off, it's still more expensive than other retailers. So for what's going to be a really sought after LE piece, they're already willing to knock off a huge chunk of the price? Not trying to make them look bad but their pricing is really all over the place. I wouldn't feel comfortable clicking the buy button but that's just me.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Steppy said:


> i'd be highly suspicious of that


I would as well.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Never dealt with them, but they were discussed in the turtle thread..... starts @ post 2887....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@[email protected]@@@-2716233-33.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steppy said:


> i'd be highly suspicious of that


I have read on these forums of positive dealings with this vendor. Not saying i would or wouldn't deal with them but i dont think it's a huge risk especially paying with CC.

I think the worst that you risk if they take more deposits then they can fulfill because their allotment is limited. So you may wait 90 days and be forced to get a refund but no watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jasd said:


> Anyone heard of Mimos Jewelry?
> 
> https://mimosjewelry.com/products/sla017
> 
> ...


I can vouch for Mimo as a Seiko USA AD. Purchased an SRP775 from him last year and everything went really well. Have also visited his store a couple of times after to check out more Turtles as they've arrived in different colors. I will say that I haven't dealt with him for LE's or watches at this price point but his shop, inventory, service, etc are all legit. I suggest giving him a call personally to discuss a potential transaction of this nature. Since you're putting down a considerable amount of money for a watch that has yet to be released (and clearly in limited numbers) I would ask about where I'd fall in the queue, ETA, what kind of recourse and by what date will be taken if he doesn't meet his demand (preorder fulfillment) etc and have all of that in writing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NismoDan (Jun 22, 2010)

I just emailed them to check, and to see if I could pick-up in person.
Will report back when I hear anything.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

You probably all seen this but this wrist shot makes the watch looks surprisingly dainty










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> You probably all seen this but this wrist shot makes the watch looks surprisingly dainty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> You probably all seen this but this wrist shot makes the watch looks surprisingly dainty


Also depends entirely on wrist size, that size would look much better proportioned on my wrist. Then again I have a wrist on the "daintier" side of the scale...


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

The light conditions in the SEIKO both are very very bad for photographing which is annoying, the sunburst becomes extremely visible compared to natural light. 
















Compare my 6217 photographed in the SEIKO both compared to the same watch photographed outside. IRL in natural light it looks great but it looks awful in the booth. 
The SLA017 had a very prominent sunburst in the both, I'm hoping for less sunburst in normal light.

The size of the SLA17 was great but the strap was catastrophic. A very flimsy silicone strap which I found too thick, it will most likely be a dust magnet as well. I hope it was a prototype strap.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is a shot I took in the hallway, looks much better there.
dont forget to check the great pictures Molle took, posted on instagram.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks fantastic in the Worn and Wound photos. Shows how important good lighting is for marketing purposes.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Indeed.

What's up with the pip ? 


yonsson said:


> Looks fantastic in the Worn and Wound photos. Shows how important good lighting is for marketing purposes.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Indeed.
> 
> What's up with the pip ?


Reflection I guess


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe it's the LE's version of a misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## Achtungz (Jul 18, 2015)

No applied logo ((


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice, but I would prefer with applied logo


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SBP051: Black
SBP053: Blue
42,6mm, 6R15, sapphire crystal


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Gaaaah! Posted all the pics in the wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd never thought that I'd say that: I like SPB051 better than SLA017 /SBDX019!


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Right? It looks much much better than the leaked pictures before Baselworld. Unfortunately, for us smaller wristed folks we have to look for these limited editions. Please SLA019 be the harbinger of smaller sized Seiko diver options for us. It's nice to see a reissue stay closer to original sizing.



chefcook said:


> I'd never thought that I'd say that: I like SPB051 better than SLA017 /SBDX019!


----------



## PatrickTsai (Mar 3, 2009)

this SLA017 is wonderful


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

So is it SBDX019 or SLA017?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> So is it SBDX019 or SLA017?


Both JDM = SBDX 
World = SLA

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

saw tis in Rakuten


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

chefcook said:


> I'd never thought that I'd say that: I like SPB051 better than SLA017 /SBDX019!


I agree. Only thing I would change is the hands. I don't dislike them, but I would have preferred something closer to the original than the arrow... and leave them metal vs. painted... they look too matte against that dial.

Either way I'll be getting a SPB051 after they release.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree! Maybe MM300 hands would look nicer. The SPB051 dial probably is bigger, so maybe the MM300 hands would be too short.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I need this... where should I pre-order this?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> I think I need this... where should I pre-order this?


Timeless luxury watches out of Texas. I just cancelled one with them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Box looks veey plain, logo is printed, rubber flimsy, caseback is laser etched and not stamped, bracelet lacks a decent expansion clasp..the list goes on. This is a piss-poor execution of a LE compared to every single Seiko LE I've ever seen. Zimbe costs a third of that and comes with perfect 'details'. Perhaps we should wait for the Thai market version.

That sure looks like Seiko won't even have to change packaging next year for the plain release, unless they sell them packed in bubblewrap.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

While I agree in regard to the SBDX019 / SLA017 I absolutely disagree on the Zimbe Turtle. The Zimbe Turtle is a massive rip off. The case finishing is even cheaper than the standard brushed finish on regular Turtles. All you get is a quadruplication in price over a regular Turtle for a different crystal, a change in dial color (that does not cost anything) and a tacky box.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

chefcook said:


> I'd never thought that I'd say that: I like SPB051 better than SLA017 /SBDX019!


I don't see it as an either or... I have booked both models.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Box looks veey plain, logo is printed, rubber flimsy, caseback is laser etched and not stamped, bracelet lacks a decent expansion clasp..the list goes on. This is a piss-poor execution of a LE compared to every single Seiko LE I've ever seen. Zimbe costs a third of that and comes with perfect 'details'. Perhaps we should wait for the Thai market version.
> 
> That sure looks like Seiko won't even have to change packaging next year for the plain release, unless they sell them packed in bubblewrap.


Piss poor execution? I suggest you are not poring over the live pics of the dummy watch intently enough. The detailed level of finish on the dial, markers, hands and case is remarkable. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

lethaltoes said:


> Piss poor execution? I suggest you are not poring over the live pics of the dummy watch intently enough. The detailed level of finish on the dial, markers, hands and case is remarkable. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


The Basel booth photos can be very misleading due to the bad lights. SEIKO should invest in LED-lights and slightly tilt them toward the walls or just hang lights with upwards direction towards the ceiling. It would be the best marketing money ever spent since photos would actually reflect the right color and the right details of the watches. SEIKO needs a visit to the Breitling booth for some help with that, all the photos taken from their meeting rooms are great.

There might also be changes made to the crystal compared to the Basel dummy watch, it was supposed to get a new profile and I don't know if they updated it already or if it will be updated later. The high gloss rehault ring is also a bit strange since it reflects light very well to a dial which already has a prominent sunburst effect. I'm a little disappointed about no applied logo and the decision not to use the SBDB009 rubber compound, but other that that I'm sure the watch will be very very good.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lethaltoes said:


> Piss poor execution? I suggest you are not poring over the live pics of the dummy watch intently enough. The detailed level of finish on the dial, markers, hands and case is remarkable. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Considering all the points I mentioned, yes, this is a very disappointing Limited Edition. Its all about the details if you're asking way, waaaaay above what would be retail for a similarly finished and spec'd watch, and this one does not deliver.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Considering all the points I mentioned, yes, this is a very disappointing Limited Edition. Its all about the details if you're asking way, waaaaay above what would be retail for a similarly finished and spec'd watch, and this one does not deliver.


Maybe a better comparison would have been the 50th Anniversary sumo. That was a limited edition that provided some very attractive upgrades over the standard version while keeping the overall price reasonable. I have no idea what the packaging on that one was like though.

The 62mas reissue is definitely a good-looking watch and I'm sure everyone that gets it will thoroughly love it. But I do have to agree with George here in that considering the limited edition status and the price they're asking, I would have expected more. If they do come out with a non Limited version next year what features are they going to take away? Or change? There's really not much there to skim off the top.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The SLA017 although not perfect is a must have for me and possibly the last smaller Prospex diver Seiko makes for some time. Image and resale value do not matter since my flipping days are over and I only collect Prospex models. 

This will be my pseudo dress and a heirloom watch, I'm sure Seiko will not disappoint with a fit and finish matching Grand Seiko and I love the "boxed" crystal. I put my money down on a pre-order and chose to pay the premium at a Canadian brick and mortar AD for this one.

But that's just me, clearly there are many other fine options in this price bracket and some of them are over priced too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> The SLA017 although not perfect is a must have ....... Image and resale value do not matter since my flipping days are over and I only collect Prospex models.
> 
> ......... I put my money down on a pre-order and chose to pay the premium at a Canadian brick and mortar AD for this one.


I've always said that these would get snapped up by collectors first. Enthusiasts like me will hmm and haw over the minutiae and likely miss the opportunity.

Enjoy the watch when it comes in!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks VWG, due to your and Doug's efforts I'll probably be enjoying the Manchester Watch Works 62 MAS homage first. 

Now that we can compare the two all I can say is job well done !

Both are keepers but I can see my son "borrowing" the MWW 62MAS, lol. 

Just in case anybody missed it and for the record the MWW 62MAS came to life October 2016 long before there was any inkling of Seiko's surprise LE. VWG had an idea, threw the ball and Doug caught it ran with it producing the end result in record time.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

yonsson said:


> There might also be changes made to the crystal compared to the Basel dummy watch, it was supposed to get a new profile and I don't know if they updated it already or if it will be updated later. The high gloss rehault ring is also a bit strange since it reflects light very well to a dial which already has a prominent sunburst effect. I'm a little disappointed about no applied logo and the decision not to use the SBDB009 rubber compound, but other that that I'm sure the watch will be very very good.


Do you think there could be some tweaks coming before July? It seems like they rushed this thing to market a bit. I would think they could certainly make some minor improvements - such as an applied logo - without too much disruption to production.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe a better comparison would have been the 50th Anniversary sumo. That was a limited edition that provided some very attractive upgrades over the standard version while keeping the overall price reasonable. I have no idea what the packaging on that one was like though.
> 
> The 62mas reissue is definitely a good-looking watch and I'm sure everyone that gets it will thoroughly love it. But I do have to agree with George here in that considering the limited edition status and the price they're asking, I would have expected more. If they do come out with a non Limited version next year what features are they going to take away? Or change? There's really not much there to skim off the top.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The movement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The movement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch.....that would hurt! 6R15? Might make the Transocean that people complain is overpriced at $1000 seem like a bargain.

Oh well we will see next year IF they do it. The book is still out on that i guess.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ouch.....that would hurt! 6R15? Might make the Transocean that people complain is overpriced at $1000 seem like a bargain.
> 
> Oh well we will see next year IF they do it. The book is still out on that i guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Was also thinking 6r15 same as the sbdc051 and 53 for around 800 to a 1000 at first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jomal66 said:


> Do you think there could be some tweaks coming before July? It seems like they rushed this thing to market a bit. I would think they could certainly make some minor improvements - such as an applied logo - without too much disruption to production.


I saw a tech sheet stating that the crystal would be changed to another angle where it meets the inside of the bezel but I don't know if that change had already been carried out at Baselworld. I don't think they will change the dial, to my knowledge, they have never made that sort of changes once they have displayed a watch.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no insight into these things but have to agree with yonsson, once shown a Basel it's rather doubtful that any changes would be made.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ouch.....that would hurt! 6R15? Might make the Transocean that people complain is overpriced at $1000 seem like a bargain.
> 
> Oh well we will see next year IF they do it. The book is still out on that i guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The Transocean really isn't overpriced at all. It's a gorgeous watch with fit, finish, and features of a $1,000+ watch. I would be surprised if anyone that felt the Transocean is overpriced still feels that way after seeing one in person.

I actually own the blue dial SBDC047 and it is absolutely the nicest thousand dollar watch I've ever owned.

With all due respect, part of the problem is that a portion of WIS Seiko fandom likes the brand because many of their offerings are cheap. They're starting to move upmarket and it is throwing these people off (understandably).

To be totally honest, I see the term "overpriced" thrown around here sometimes as a synonym for, "I'm annoyed it's out of my budget." We have to remember that Seiko caters to every price segment of the market as well as every style and taste. And, just because the 6r15 is available in a $300 watch doesn't mean it's wrong for it to be used in a $1,000+ watch. This already happens all the time with the 2824.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> The Transocean really isn't overpriced at all. It's a gorgeous watch with fit, finish, and features of a $1,000+ watch. I would be surprised if anyone that felt the Transocean is overpriced still feels that way after seeing one in person.
> 
> I actually own the blue dial SBDC047 and it is absolutely the nicest thousand dollar watch I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


Good points.

If the tranny had regular lugs i probably would have tried one by now.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Good points.
> 
> If the tranny had regular lugs i probably would have tried one by now.....


....... said nobody, outside of WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

matthew P said:


> ....... said nobody, outside of WUS.


I think more accurately it would be, if it had a rubber strap that came with it or at least optional, it would be a much easier sell.

Regarding the SLA017, I think the price tag mostly fits besides what yonsson has already mentioned and I'm sure it will look great in the metal. The most disappointing thing for me was the (what looks to be) laser etched caseback. The old dolphin engravings are so cool, why not just go all the way there?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I am hoping they change the case backs in time, that and an applied logo should be very easy to implement.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

in the UK these are going for ~3700k. No thanks, I'd rather get a Spring drive at that cost!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I am hoping they change the case backs in time, that and an applied logo should be very easy to implement.


Depends on what you mean by "easy". The hour markers are an integrated part of the dial so to add an applied SEIKO logo would actually be hard by using the same manufacturing technique. On the other hand, I have never ever seen a SEIKO loose hour markers or applied logos so I don't see the problem adding a logo the old fashioned way.

Or something got lost in translation and the hour markers are applied the regular way.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm actually not surprised this thread went cold 5 days ago.

Seems to confirm that excitement has waned after the likely price was revealed.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Not much else to say, I figure, now that it's been officially revealed/unveiled. At this point, most are either on board and have pre-orders in, or think it's too expensive and will wait for second hand, the SPB's, or perhaps even a Prospex non-LE to follow in another year. Regardless, it'll be a while till we see anything new!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I think things will pick up in late June when some people start getting them early.

My two questions still are what's the bezel made of, and what's the lug width.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

chefcook said:


> I'd never thought that I'd say that: I like SPB051 better than SLA017 /SBDX019!


Right?! At first I thought it was an abomination, a perversion of the original. But the more pics I see (like the below from Worn and Wound) the more I really like it. The broad arrow hand actually _works. _I've gone from hate to want in such a short time, I'm utterly confused.


----------



## Izaakmaclean (Apr 28, 2014)

Love the looks of the 62MAS reissue, but like a lot of others wish it wasn't a LE. Not saying it's over-priced per se, but would've been nice if it were priced in Seiko territory instead of closer to GS levels.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> I think things will pick up in late June when some people start getting them early.
> 
> My two questions still are what's the bezel made of, and what's the lug width.


Insert is aluminium and I think lug width is 19mm


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Depends on what you mean by "easy". The hour markers are an integrated part of the dial so to add an applied SEIKO logo would actually be hard by using the same manufacturing technique. On the other hand, I have never ever seen a SEIKO loose hour markers or applied logos so I don't see the problem adding a logo the old fashioned way.
> 
> Or something got lost in translation and the hour markers are applied the regular way.


The designer behind this reissue is very much the perfectionist. Even if it was difficult to add the applied logo (and it really isn't, just need to add two holes in the dial to thread the legs through), I am quite certain it would be done. Conversely, they've chosen to perfectly print a raised logo resembling an applique simply because they can although I suspect it's more work. It's probably easier when you have the technical knowledge and skills at the Shizuku studio but I suspect the molds will still be one-off for this particular reissue.










The technique to emboss the markers on the dial is probably not new as there have been numerous Grand Seikos with the embossed numerals (some Wako editions come to mind) and embossed dials are definitely available through other manufacturers as well. However, the finish is a different matter especially on the transition surface. This in particular is one area I'm excited to see when the watch is released. Should be quite magnificent judging from what the studio did with the tiny Grand Seiko logo on the recent 1960 reissues as well as those curvy Wako numerals.









(early 6105 with embossed dial)

(All pics referenced off the web)

While I know there have been a number of moans about the price, I dare say it's justifiable and a bit of a bargain in that it truly is a unique historical reissue. Detailing on the watch itself will probably be at the Grand Seiko level with a few concessions. The bracelet and especially the clasp certainly looks like a board decision and I'm undecided on the case back (will judge when I see the watch in person).

Not saying a regular version won't happen but quite certain some details from the LE won't survive if it's to be cost effective.

Cheers!


Izaakmaclean said:


> Love the looks of the 62MAS reissue, but like a lot of others wish it wasn't a LE. Not saying it's over-priced per se, but would've been nice if it were priced in Seiko territory instead of closer to GS levels.


Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

I love this thing but it's far more than I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

What put me off was the fact Seiko UK have jacked the price over the US and European price.

Europe price is: 3800 euros
Eqivalent US Price: 3200 euros
Equivalent UK price: 4300 euros

I am not going to play their game thank you.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

electorn said:


> What put me off was the fact Seiko UK have jacked the price over the US and European price.
> 
> Europe price is: 3800 euros
> Eqivalent US Price: 3200 euros
> ...


At least you're not in Canada. According to a local website the Canadian MSRP is $6600CAD. That would be equivalent to 4918USD / 4621EUR.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

electorn said:


> What put me off was the fact Seiko UK have jacked the price over the US and European price.
> 
> Europe price is: 3800 euros
> Eqivalent US Price: 3200 euros
> ...


As they always do... 
Still it's sold out on pre orders @Jura.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the look of the 62MAS Reissue. Are pre-orders sold out everywhere?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm still very excited and happy about my preorder with Maple Jewelers Toronto Canada and they have at least one left. The list price is $6,600.CAD, their preorder price is 20% off = $5280.CAD with $500CAD down with a three year warranty.

Can't recall where I found this image but it looks like the clasp may be the same as the MM300 ratcheting clasp.









Edit; Thanks to Joe Kirk for originally posting this pic.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

no-fi said:


> Right?! At first I thought it was an abomination, a perversion of the original. But the more pics I see (like the below from Worn and Wound) the more I really like it. The broad arrow hand actually _works. _I've gone from hate to want in such a short time, I'm utterly confused.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Inititally the SPBs left me cold but since first pics of the actual watch were appearing that suddenly changed to me really wanting this one. The hands look great and I like the proportions much more than the SLA017 / SBDX019. Hands, bezel, case, dial colors - to me it is a real winner.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lethaltoes said:


> The designer behind this reissue is very much the perfectionist. Even if it was difficult to add the applied logo (and it really isn't, just need to add two holes in the dial to thread the legs through), I am quite certain it would be done. Conversely, they've chosen to perfectly print a raised logo resembling an applique simply because they can although I suspect it's more work. It's probably easier when you have the technical knowledge and skills at the Shizuku studio but I suspect the molds will still be one-off for this particular reissue.
> 
> The technique to emboss the markers on the dial is probably not new as there have been numerous Grand Seikos with the embossed numerals (some Wako editions come to mind) and embossed dials are definitely available through other manufacturers as well. However, the finish is a different matter especially on the transition surface. This in particular is one area I'm excited to see when the watch is released. Should be quite magnificent judging from what the studio did with the tiny Grand Seiko logo on the recent 1960 reissues as well as those curvy Wako numerals.
> 
> ...


Whoa that was the bible of wishful thinking there. Meanwhile in the monochrome review there's just the plain ol' printed logo that's fitting for an SKX.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

chefcook said:


> Absolutely! Inititally the SPBs left me cold but since first pics of the actual watch were appearing that suddenly changed to me really wanting this one. The hands look great and I like the proportions much more than the SLA017 / SBDX019. Hands, bezel, case, dial colors - to me it is a real winner.


I thought exactly the same thing when I saw the first pictures. I think Seiko's stock shots/renderings are less flattering to some watches than to others.

I like the sbdx019 62mas re-issue, besides the price.

But I've long had this weird hangup about divers that either don't have a crown guard or don't position the crown out of the way at 4 o'clock. If they have neither, then there's something un-diver-ish about them that I don't like (even though I like my SNZH53, but it's not really a diver).

But with the SBDX019 , I've realized I have a much stronger hangup about divers that don't have an inverted triangular thing around the lume pip. I know it's being true to the original, but it really bugs me. I'm glad the SPB's have that. Still thinking about the crown though.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

chefcook said:


> Absolutely! Inititally the SPBs left me cold but since first pics of the actual watch were appearing that suddenly changed to me really wanting this one. The hands look great and I like the proportions much more than the SLA017 / SBDX019. Hands, bezel, case, dial colors - to me it is a real winner.


Agree. The bracelet looks solid too. Hopefully the price comes down south of $1000 in the next 12 months...


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

impalass said:


> Can't recall where I found this image but it looks like the clasp may be the same as the MM300 ratcheting clasp.


It's not, it's a fairly standard Seiko diver bracelet with a machined folding clasp.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> It's not, it's a fairly standard Seiko diver bracelet with a machined folding clasp.


That's sad... is there an official photo of the clasp?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

JoeOBrien said:


> It's not, it's a fairly standard Seiko diver bracelet with a machined folding clasp.


Hopefully Seiko will surprise us with a better clasp when the SLA017 finally hit the stores and if not I'll still be thrilled with mine.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> Hopefully Seiko will surprise us with a better clasp when the SLA017 finally hit the stores and if not I'll still be thrilled with mine.


They won't.



slow_mo said:


> That's sad... is there an official photo of the clasp?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok, so much for the clasp, the bracelet looks somewhat solid, sort of reminds me of the SBBN015 Tuna bracelet, anyone have any insight ?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

yonsson said:


> They won't.


Not sure if can replace with MM300 or GS Diver clasp.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

slow_mo said:


> Not sure if can replace with MM300 or GS Diver clasp.


With a lug width of 19mm what are the chances it tapers to 18mm ?


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

I was way more impressed by the quality of SPB bracelets than I was with the SLA's. It's possible I handled some sort of prototype version of it, but I doubt it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

impalass said:


> With a lug width of 19mm what are the chances it tapers to 18mm ?


Very high actually. All 19mm Seiko bracelets I've handled taper to 18mm. I don't think there ever were any Seiko 17mm clasps


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

I almost wish they wouldn't even include the bracelet if they're just going to throw a monster / sumo clasp on there. For what the watch will be selling for, it really comes off as beyond half assed. There has been a decent amount of criticism of the watch that I don't completely agree with but I can't defend that clasp. It really is a joke.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> Ok, so much for the clasp, the bracelet looks somewhat solid, sort of reminds me of the SBBN015 Tuna bracelet, anyone have any insight ?



















I think it looks like the 19mm GS bracelet.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

I have no idea why they bother with a diver clasp on a bracelet for a $3,400 watch that also comes with a rubber strap.

I think the bracelet itself looks very nice.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Does the bracelet use screws or pins and collars? If screws, we will know it's more GS than SX.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly, the bracelet is nothing special. It is basically what I said before: a standard Seiko diver bracelet with a machined clasp on the same level as a Presage or similar. Maybe its construction will change slightly on full-production models, but given Seiko's well-documented apathy towards bracelets and clasps, it's unlikely.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

I really wish they had drilled the lugs on the SPB051/53. How much can those holes cost?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

awayne said:


> I really wish they had drilled the lugs on the SPB051/53. How much can those holes cost?




















Would you like some fries with those drilled lugs?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

All of a sudden the dreaded "X" and Tuna hour hand aren't that bad, this picture has turned me around, very interested in the SPB051 now, may have to pick one up too.

Thanks for posting yonsson, I think, LOL.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I like all of the reissues so I have ordered both the SLA017 and the black dial 42mm version. 
To be honest, I liked the larger versions just as much as the SLA017. They all had some type of coating on the bezels, not as obvious as on the SBDX001/017 but I liked it.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Any measurement for the lug to lug for the 42mm?


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

yonsson said:


> Would you like some fries with those drilled lugs?


That's great! Thanks for clearing that up.

In my defense, the holes are kind of hidden from view.

Here's the picture from Seiko I was looking at when I said that


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Any measurement for the lug to lug for the 42mm?


Me too. I hope somebody with the watch and calipers will measure it.

In the meantime, using a head-on Seiko stock shot of the SPB053 and going by the 42.6mm width, the lug to lug appears to be 49mm. But this technique sometimes isn't accurate.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

yonsson said:


> Would you like some fries with those drilled lugs?


What a magnificent case! These non-LE models are starting to look really good. Sad that the SBDX019's case is actually less intricate and interesting than these...but that's still not stopping me from getting one! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, if the "remake" versions were a tiny bit smaller, I would totally go for that over the reissue.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Agree. The non-LE's have a nicer looking back. It also looks more bubble-shaped; the 017's back looks more "boxed" in pictures.

On another point, has the lug width of the 017 been confirmed? I've only seen it mentioned that the strap is 19mm...but in pictures, there appears to be a noticeable gap there. No modern watch would would go with 19mm lug widths, would they? That would negate so many strap options. (Unless it was a brand like AP, IWC, etc trying to force you to buy OEM straps.)


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> Yeah, if the "remake" versions were a tiny bit smaller, I would totally go for that over the reissue.


My thought is that they'll wear smaller than their listed size, as is typical with Seiko.A veritable Oris killer in the making, IMO!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

TheTitusFactor said:


> What a magnificent case! These non-LE models are starting to look really good. Sad that the SBDX019's case is actually less intricate and interesting than these...but that's still not stopping me from getting one! Thanks for the photos!


I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one who finds the case of the non-LE much more interesting than the LE's.... I understand (and appreciate) the effort in doing a faithful recreation for the LE, but I much prefer the non-LE. I would just change the hands, but that's about it !


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one who finds the case of the non-LE much more interesting than the LE's.... I understand (and appreciate) the effort in doing a faithful recreation for the LE, but I much prefer the non-LE. I would just change the hands, but that's about it !


The hands are growing on me ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

yonsson said:


> Would you like some fries with those drilled lugs?


I would like that serial number, hold the fries. The hands are growing on me too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Excuse me, but crazy price for this watch.

Congratulations anyway.


;-)


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The SLA017 is really growing on me and I like the re-interpretations too.

I'll be rocking my SBEX001 this long weekend though; the Seiko watch I am still most happiest about being able to get so far...


----------



## jb1527 (Jan 26, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Any measurement for the lug to lug for the 42mm?


According to the specifications on the Seiko Japan website the lug to lug on the SPB051/053 is 49.77mm.

I tried to include a link to the website for you to prove it but I wasn't allowed as my post count is too low...


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd say the sdx really deserves to be in my watch box. And i suppose its own thread too lol.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I broke down and put down a deposit for one of these. 

What I wonder with the dual designation SBDX019 Japan, SLA017 Rest of the World

Will this mean 2000 pieces of each model number will be released? Ie 4000 all up or 2000 total split between the two model numbers?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Its just 2000, of which a certain number will go into Japanese AD's. The product code difference, is just that, they use different product codes in Japan


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

was told by local AD that they will only get a few pieces... fingers crossed


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

These two could really work as a final 2 watch collection imo.....


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

zuiko said:


> I broke down and put down a deposit for one of these.
> 
> What I wonder with the dual designation SBDX019 Japan, SLA017 Rest of the World
> 
> Will this mean 2000 pieces of each model number will be released? Ie 4000 all up or 2000 total split between the two model numbers?


500 pieces for Japan and 1500 worldwide. Cheers!


Steppy said:


> Its just 2000, of which a certain number will go into Japanese AD's. The product code difference, is just that, they use different product codes in Japan


Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I can't believe how excited I am about this watch tbh. Would not have imagined it on the release news. Reason being the size. I've gotten way too used to bigger diameter watches 40+ mm so this will be interesting for me.


----------



## Mr.Stan (Feb 26, 2017)

Seeing again all these pictures. Now I really want one!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

The clasp will be much higher quality than the standard Seiko dive clasp. Seiko has introduced a much better machined clasp with the Transocean, and I'm sure this one will be at least that good or better. If you haven't felt the Transocean clasp, you haven't seen how much better it is over the cheap entry clasp on most of their sub $1,000 divers.

Can we, again, not jump the gun with negativity before the watch is actually here?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> The clasp will be much higher quality than the standard Seiko dive clasp. Seiko has introduced a much better machined clasp with the Transocean, and I'm sure this one will be at least that good or better. If you haven't felt the Transocean clasp, you haven't seen how much better it is over the cheap entry clasp on most of their sub $1,000 divers.
> 
> Can we, again, not jump the gun with negativity before the watch is actually here?
> 
> View attachment 11527882


This clasp was introduced 2014 with the Kinetic Tuna, not the Transocean.


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

Well now I am sad. Came here to learn more about the re-issue and was shocked to see the price. For that money I would buy the dream watch I've always wanted: The Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Not quite sure how Seiko can justify the price but it's definitely not an amount I'm willing to pay.


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

exilio said:


> Well now I am sad. Came here to learn more about the re-issue and was shocked to see the price. For that money I would buy the dream watch I've always wanted: The Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Not quite sure how Seiko can justify the price but it's definitely not an amount I'm willing to pay.


I just saw a photo of it fifteen minutes ago and fell in love. I googled for five minutes and found the model number and the saw the price. I feel the same exact way.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

At this point it's not about whether the price is high... but rather whether you can find one anywhere to buy...

That's the thing with capitalism, it's not priced too high if they readily sell every unit they've committed to make.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

zuiko said:


> At this point it's not about whether the price is high... but rather whether you can find one anywhere to buy...
> 
> That's the thing with capitalism, it's not priced too high if they readily sell every unit they've committed to make.


Exactly. I absolutely understand being frustrated that I'm unable to afford or justify the price of the watch, but that is not the same as "Overpriced". It's clearly not overpriced, since it's sold out. Maybe even underpriced.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

A lot of posts here and I do know about the SRPB or whatever that 43mm version is. 

But - what does everyone think about a 40mm version with the standard 6R movement at that level? Would that be something Seiko would do? The price has me WAY out and the "affordable" version is a bit ridiculous with those hands and way too big making the markers look way out of proportion. 

I would be all over it. Good thing I'm in on the 62MWW project. 

EDIT: If they would do it I'm sure it would be announced months or even a year or two after the LE version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

exilio said:


> Well now I am sad. Came here to learn more about the re-issue and was shocked to see the price. For that money I would buy the dream watch I've always wanted: The Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Not quite sure how Seiko can justify the price but it's definitely not an amount I'm willing to pay.


Justify the price? Most LE watches from any brand are just a regular watch with a different color scheme and maybe, if you are lucky, some marginal improvements. Charging 25% over the price of a regular model is not unheard of for these LEs.

In the SBDX019, a reissue of one of the most iconic watches from one of the most storied brands out there, Seiko created a unique watch, with an exclusive case, crystal and dial. Case-wise, it doesn't share any components with any other Seiko, and they are only charging 25% more than its closest regular production sibling. That to me is VERY fair.

You say you prefer the Omega at that price, and that's perfectly fine, but is unfair to compare a mass manufactured watch with millions of units produced vs a very unique LE.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

DarthVedder said:


> You say you prefer the Omega at that price, and that's perfectly fine, but is unfair to compare a mass manufactured watch with millions of units produced vs a very unique LE.


He should maybe go check the price of a LE Snoopy Speedmaster and come back and share his thoughts.


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> A lot of posts here and I do know about the SRPB or whatever that 43mm version is.
> 
> But - what does everyone think about a 40mm version with the standard 6R movement at that level? Would that be something Seiko would do? The price has me WAY out and the "affordable" version is a bit ridiculous with those hands and way too big making the markers look way out of proportion.
> 
> EDIT: If they would do it I'm sure it would be announced months or even a year or two after the LE version.


I would buy that! But if they did it, they wouldn't just change the movement, they have probably do different hands or markers to visually distinguish it from the LE version.

Also Halios Seaforth is a pretty good alternative when it comes out.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

So lots of broke WUS members, what else is new? 
Prices are going up 5%/year on pretty much any Swiss made brand or every time they release an updated model. 

People have been screaming for a 40mm 8L SEIKO diver forever. Now it's here, time to put up or shut up.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

yonsson said:


> So lots of broke WUS members, what else is new?
> Prices are going up 5%/year on pretty much any Swiss made brand or every time they release an updated model.
> 
> People have been screaming for a 40mm 8L SEIKO diver forever. Now it's here, time to put up or shut up.


I honestly can't recall anyone asking for an 8L specifically. How about a non Seiko5 diver at 40mm? Over 3k for this? Hard pass. Doesn't mean I don't think it's great and sure it will sell out. Off your high horse please. Broke? No. Spending 3-4K on an 8L diver? Also no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

exilio said:


> Well now I am sad. Came here to learn more about the re-issue and was shocked to see the price. For that money I would buy the dream watch I've always wanted: The Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Not quite sure how Seiko can justify the price but it's definitely not an amount I'm willing to pay.


I feel the same way. This watch is a beauty but it's more expensive than I would've thought it to be. This seems to be the case for all the LE models though, like the SBDB008 and the SBDX016.


----------



## Achtungz (Jul 18, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I honestly can't recall anyone asking for an 8L specifically. How about a non Seiko5 diver at 40mm? Over 3k for this? Hard pass. Doesn't mean I don't think it's great and sure it will sell out. Off your high horse please. Broke? No. Spending 3-4K on an 8L diver? Also no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't find any specific comments atm, but I'm sure in a lot of threads I've seen people wanting a smaller diver with a better movement than the 6r15. Albeit I think they wanted a Grand Seiko 40mm diver, however the quality of the reissue seems on par


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Echoing some earlier comments, this really is a beautiful watch. Great size for a daily wearer, beautiful features, but $3k+ (probably way more in the open market given that the allotment is sold out) is simply too much. Not for everyone, but you're getting very, very close to some high end Swiss brands in terms of price.

I'm a big fan of Seiko's products, but I don't think I'd make that call.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Why does everyone keep saying $3000+ or $3K-$4K? Several people have said they paid or were offered the watch at $2700.
Which is pretty much what the SBDX012 still costs on the used market.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Why does everyone keep saying $3000+ or $3K-$4K? Several people have said they paid or were offered the watch at $2700.
> Which is pretty much what the SBDX012 still costs on the used market.


I believe in Europe the MSRP is 3800 euro. I think some US dealers have marked them up to similar prices. But yes they could have been gotten for $2700 which is a VERY reasonable price in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if some dealers in the US are taking orders for the sla017 still?


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> Does anyone know if some dealers in the US are taking orders for the sla017 still?


Try timeless luxury. They keep an accurate list and have had some drop outs


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

dafuture said:


> Echoing some earlier comments, this really is a beautiful watch. Great size for a daily wearer, beautiful features, but $3k+ (probably way more in the open market given that the allotment is sold out) is simply too much. Not for everyone, but you're getting very, very close to some high end Swiss brands in terms of price.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Seiko's products, but I don't think I'd make that call.


High end Swiss divers' watch for 3k? Good luck with that.


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

Who's getting it for $2,700? I find it hard to believe people are finding discounts on a limited edition of 2,000(4,000?) pieces. If so, bravo!


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

yonsson said:


> High end Swiss divers' watch for 3k? Good luck with that.


Obviously "high end" is relative but for $3k you can easily find Tudor Black Bays and Omega Seamaster variants. You can almost swing a Tudor Pelagos on the grey market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

yonsson said:


> High end Swiss divers' watch for 3k? Good luck with that.


Actually yes. The Tudor Black Bay with a free sprung balance in-house movement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

High end is the English translation of "haute horologie", Tudor is pretty far from high end. What's the RRP for a Black Bay diver?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

funnyperson1 said:


> Obviously "high end" is relative but for $3k you can easily find Tudor Black Bays and Omega Seamaster variants. You can almost swing a Tudor Pelagos on the grey market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But... but... its a Seiko! Its a limited edition!... its 40mm!!!... Its shiny!

/sarc


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

funnyperson1 said:


> Obviously "high end" is relative but for $3k you can easily find Tudor Black Bays and Omega Seamaster variants. You can almost swing a Tudor Pelagos on the grey market.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think high end is relative at all. Think holy trinity and you have high end. AP, VC and Patek.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Maybe not in the US or Europe but here in Asia especially where the enthusiasts are (namely HK, TW, Sin & Thai) the going rate is around US$2500 - US$3000 at the grey market



atifch_84 said:


> Who's getting it for $2,700? I find it hard to believe people are finding discounts on a limited edition of 2,000(4,000?) pieces. If so, bravo!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

riorio said:


> Maybe not in the US or Europe but here in Asia especially where the enthusiasts are (namely HK, TW, Sin & Thai) the going rate is around US$2500 - US$3000 at the grey market


 I think there's already enough misinformation on this model. Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Don't think high end is relative at all. Think holy trinity and you have high end. AP, VC and Patek.


I would agree with you if he had said "haute horology" but to me high-end retains its plain english meaning same as low-end, entry-level, mid-range, etc. To me all of these terms are relative. For 99.99% of humanity, an Omega Seamaster is definitely a high-end watch, for most people $500+ is a ludicrous amount to spend on a watch, even an Apple watch is considered a luxury item. If you told anyone I know that a Rolex Submariner isn't a high-end watch they would be dumbfounded.

For me entry-level/low-end automatics mean Seiko 5s and SKX, the SRP, Sumo (4R36/6R15) series are mid-range, and I would make the argument that watches like the MM300 or Sinn U1 are high end. That's my perspective though, I can understand people arguing otherwise.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

There are always alternative facts that affect an individual's interpretation, and then there is the actual true definition of high-end.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Pics from Molle


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

yonsson said:


> Pics from Molle


Yonsson

Is that the prototype bracelet or a production run? Looks nice either way...

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

More from Molle


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> Yonsson
> 
> Is that the prototype bracelet or a production run? Looks nice either way...
> 
> ...


Prototype.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

yonsson said:


> Prototype.


Any chance you can get a picture of the watch on Bracelet from the side? Curious about the thickness of the bracelet in relation to the watch head...

Thanks and she is looking good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

yonsson said:


> More from Molle


Goodness that looks really really good. Much better than some of the predictions. Really very nice indeed!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Pics from Molle


Not sure I like the look of the clasp, looks too big in relation to the watch it will go on

Did you handle it yourself?

Honest opinion, whats the quality like?


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks perfectly proportional imho. Certainly in comparison to this beastie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

yonsson said:


> More from Molle


Excellent! This will end up IMHO & prediction as one of Seiko's best divers ever, period. The LE version with GS level movement, regulated, has already sold out. Worth every dime, and will be a collectors item.

The only sad thing is here is there is no regular production run of this that everyone can enjoy.

A huge part of bringing back the 62MAS is the retro FIT as well as the STYLE. Someone at Seiko misfired on the regular edition, the SRPB51. It's too big, the hands are wrong, and misses the whole point.

If they had only made it the same size as the LE, with hands that l closely resembled the original and LE 62MAS (instead of those tired and boring hand that scream "cheap Seiko here!), maybe a domed sapphire, and a 6r2X, you could have put it out at 50% retail to the LE and done 2 things:

1). Established a mid-tier, sub-brand position (just under GS), which includes the MM300, and could include an updated Shogun with a 6r2X movement. You would have had a nice brand proposition to build upon, with a clear demarcation from the lower tier sub brands (the new Turtle and Samurai, the Sumo, 5's, etc).
2). Had a regular production, retro style watch to complete every day with watches like the Oris 65, Squale 1521, and other $1,000 - $1,500 Swiss\EU brands

Sure, the SRPB51 will sell OK, compatible to the new Samurai or other "meh" Seiko's crowding the malls. I think if you had instead kept it true to the spirit of the original, even at 50% retail to the LE, Seiko would have not only had a block buster watch, but also made a statement and repositioned the whole Seiko sub-GS brand proposition.

One good thing about marketing: it's never too late to change course! You already have the LE case, 6r2X movements, the dial, hands, domed sapphire, etc, to create a mid-tier, every-day version with class and style.

You could even launch the big overstuffed SRPB51 as planned: the target market for that watch would never confuse it with a 62MAS anyway: they have no idea what the 62MAS was, what the LE represents, and they are not looking at the Oris, Squale, etc.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dial and crystal look very good, bezel looks nice and clean but case and bracelet finishing nothing to write home about.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> Any chance you can get a picture of the watch on Bracelet from the side? Curious about the thickness of the bracelet in relation to the watch head...
> 
> Thanks and she is looking good!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Steppy said:


> Not sure I like the look of the clasp, looks too big in relation to the watch it will go on
> 
> Did you handle it yourself?
> 
> Honest opinion, whats the quality like?


Sorry guys, I'm not at the event, I'm only forwarding some pic requests sent by Molle who is at an event in Norway. I'm stuck in Sweden handling my kids birthday party.

















I think it it looks great on the bracelet and I think this also confirms it's the Kinetic Tuna/Transocean clasp.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bracelet looks ok, clasp looks too big.

But the end link is AWFUL, they need to go back to the drawing board on that design








They need something that matches the contours of the case and lugs. These end links do nothing but.

Watch head looks amazing, similar to the Omega SM300mc.

Its looking like a perfect Rubber, canvas, leather strap watch so far


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Any photos on the diver extension?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not at the event, I'm only forwarding some pic requests sent by Molle who is at an event in Norway. I'm stuck in Sweden handling my kids birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having seen both models, do you think these hands could fit into the SPB051/053 or would they be too small?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Excellent! This will end up IMHO & prediction as one of Seiko's best divers ever, period. The LE version with GS level movement, regulated, has already sold out. Worth every dime, and will be a collectors item.
> 
> The only sad thing is here is there is no regular production run of this that everyone can enjoy.


Pure speculation, but wasn't the general consensus that Seiko will release a normal production version of the LE down the line in a year or two (not talking about the SPB's)? Didn't a few of the higher end Prospex models start out this way as well, ie: LE homage that turned into a regular model


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Bracelet looks good enough for me...

But knowing that this is a 62MAS reissue, it definitely won't be going on anything except for rubber!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Pure speculation, but wasn't the general consensus that Seiko will release a normal production version of the LE down the line in a year or two (not talking about the SPB's)? Didn't a few of the higher end Prospex models start out this way as well, ie: LE homage that turned into a regular model


Never historical edition models?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Having seen both models, do you think these hands could fit into the SPB051/053 or would they be too small?


You can put hands from SBDX001 into a Sumo so sure, it's possible. Good luck finding extra hands.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The normal lighting photos of the watch head are amazing on the bracelet. 

I just hope they care to build on this success with a similar sized hi-beat diver.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Any photos on the diver extension?











Same as on the Transocean.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> The normal lighting photos of the watch head are amazing on the bracelet.
> 
> I just hope they care to build on this success with a similar sized hi-beat diver.


I got tired of waiting for a ~40-42mm hi beat GS Diver so I have ordered a Blancpain Mil Spec instead.

A GS "air diver's" with hi beat should release 2018/2019, I just hope they keep the size sensible, but knowing SEIKO, I doubt it, it will most likely be +44mm.


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Bracelet looks ok, clasp looks too big.
> 
> But the end link is AWFUL, they need to go back to the drawing board on that design
> View attachment 11736210
> ...


Totally agree with this. The end links don't appear to match or fit the watch head very well at all in my view. Do you think there's any chance they will be changed before the watch is released? I've pre-ordered the watch and whilst I think it looks great itself, I don't think I'd want to wear it on this bracelet which is making me reconsider a little bit.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

TH14 said:


> Totally agree with this. The end links don't appear to match or fit the watch head very well at all in my view. Do you think there's any chance they will be changed before the watch is released? I've pre-ordered the watch and whilst I think it looks great itself, I don't think I'd want to wear it on this bracelet which is making me reconsider a little bit.


1: It's a prototype 
2: Its not a bracelet model, it's a rubber/nato model. 
3: It's a SEIKO, since when did people start to expect perfect fit and quality on SEIKO bracelets, everybody should know that isn't SEIKOs game.


----------



## hundredwaters (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the bracelet and think its fine... but the original is definitely better:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

yonsson said:


> 1: It's a prototype
> 2: Its not a bracelet model, it's a rubber/nato model.
> 3: It's a SEIKO, since when did people start to expect perfect fit and quality on SEIKO bracelets, everybody should know that isn't SEIKOs game.


1) Ok, time for the end link to improve
2) That excuse won't wash at all. If a bracelet is provided, then it damn well best fit at the price its been sold for.
3) Very true indeed. But THIS model, its a game changer in my opinion (the size, model, the looks), they should put out all the extra works on this one and make it stand out. Its something that would make Tudor, Rolex, Omega all take notice

All my grumblings aside, i've still pre-ordered it, really looking forward it and will damn well wear the hell out of it (probably on canvas or rubber!!)


----------



## hundredwaters (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder if there is a way for the Seiko community here could request the reissue the original bracelet above?


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad there's time for improvements to be made although you're right - it's a rubber / nato watch and I'd predominantly wear it on rubber. However, if I'm paying for a bracelet I'd like it to fit well - I'd hope Seiko would raise their bracelet game in line with the raise in price for this model. That said, the case and dial look spot on.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

hundredwaters said:


> I wonder if there is a way for the Seiko community here could request the reissue the original bracelet above?


There is no original bracelet, the 62Mas was never sold on a bracelet.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Double post


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

TH14 said:


> I'm glad there's time for improvements to be made although you're right - it's a rubber / nato watch and I'd predominantly wear it on rubber. However, if I'm paying for a bracelet I'd like it to fit well - I'd hope Seiko would raise their bracelet game in line with the raise in price for this model. That said, the case and dial look spot on.


There is nothing new under the sun, SEIKO just released a stamped clasp on a GS diver 2017 for €12000, seriously, and yet people complain about the details on the end links of a prototype of the SLA.

There is a whole company based on SEIKOs inability to make good bracelets. 

I'm not saying everything is fine, I'm simply saying it's expected. If you want great bracelets, buy Breitling, IWC or Rolex. I love SEIKO but I don't buy SEIKOs for the bracelets.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

best pics I've seen to date.
Watch benefits from getting out from under those awful top lit display cases from Basel.

As mentioned above, I think that bracelet and end links looks damm good for a seiko.

I suspect interest will continue increase as these hit wrists - I know I'm going to be jealous.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

matthew P said:


> best pics I've seen to date.
> Watch benefits from getting out from under those awful top lit display cases from Basel.


Im positive new lights for all booths at Basel would generate a thousand times the cost in bookings and sales.

You need LOTS of time and a suitcase of camera gear, tents and lights to get a good shot in SEIKOs rooms, most people don't have that luxury. Some other booths however are photo ready. Like the Breitling rooms for example, just pick up your cellphone and you are ready to go, great shots within 10 seconds of sitting down.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> Pure speculation, but wasn't the general consensus that Seiko will release a normal production version of the LE down the line in a year or two (not talking about the SPB's)? Didn't a few of the higher end Prospex models start out this way as well, ie: LE homage that turned into a regular model


i don't know about any consensus here, maybe I missed that; apparently so did Seiko: the SRPB's look to be the lower priced alternatives to the LE. I'd bet we see more dial colors on the SRPB51 before we see a non-LE production run on the LE version.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

double post


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Steppy said:


> 1) Ok, time for the end link to improve
> 2) That excuse won't wash at all. If a bracelet is provided, then it damn well best fit at the price its been sold for.
> 3) Very true indeed. But THIS model, its a game changer in my opinion (the size, model, the looks), they should put out all the extra works on this one and make it stand out. Its something that would make Tudor, Rolex, Omega all take notice
> 
> All my grumblings aside, i've still pre-ordered it, really looking forward it and will damn well wear the hell out of it (probably on canvas or rubber!!)


1) Do you really think Seiko would not match end link to the case on the production model? Answer: of course not. Otherwise you wouldn't have pre-ordered if you thought Seiko could screw up something so basic as that.

2) Agree, if it comes with a bracelet, for even a $300 watch, you'd expect the links and color to match the case. But of course they will, so it's a non-issue.

3) I've owned a few Seiko's, and never had one where a bracelet that was designed for a specific watch (i.e. was a factory-made SKU that shipped with the bracelet on it) where the end link did not match and fit properly. They might not be a precise as lets say a Damasko or a Sinn, an Omega, etc. I'm referring to these Seiko's I've owned: Camel Toe, Shogun, MM300, several SKX's, BFK, Gray Ghost, SARB059, SARB021.

I hope you enjoy your LE when you get it, and share pictures for the rest of us to drool over. I'm jealous: you were able to get in a pre-order before they sold out!

PS: I'd never wear in on the bracelet: this one seem right at home on the vintage style rubber.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Anyone else noticing some weirdness in the forum software today?

Lots of threads missing or shortened it seems.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Anyone else noticing some weirdness in the forum software today?
> 
> Lots of threads missing or shortened it seems.


Were you logged in? 
That happens when you're not, data is fetched from a different database.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> 3) I've owned a few Seiko's, and never had one where a bracelet that was designed for a specific watch (i.e. was a factory-made SKU that shipped with the bracelet on it) where the end link did not match and fit properly. They might not be a precise as lets say a Damasko or a Sinn, an Omega, etc. I'm referring to these Seiko's I've owned: Camel Toe, Shogun, MM300, several SKX's, BFK, Gray Ghost, SARB059, SARB021.


My padi turtle came with a loose end-link. Fortunately, wrapping the spring bar with cellophane tape fixed it.

I got the tip from a post by a guy who had to do that to fix his (used) Omega PO.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Hades may freeze over..



nepatriot said:


> ..before we see a non-LE production run on the LE version.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> i don't know about any consensus here, maybe I missed that; apparently so did Seiko: the SRPB's look to be the lower priced alternatives to the LE. I'd bet we see more dial colors on the SRPB51 before we see a non-LE production run on the LE version.


I started that prediction
As originally stated, I'm sure Seiko will make a SBDX021 with a (black dial) in 2018/19.

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> I started that prediction
> As originally stated, I'm sure Seiko will make a SBDX021 with a (black dial) in 2018/19.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Don't hold your breath. 
About a month to the release party now, getting hyped.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> About a month to the release party now, getting hyped.


But isn't that what Seiko did with the Marinemaster? LE for the first year, and then surprise regular production afterwards.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Same with SBDX005 Y2K auto Tuna. The Emperor came out 9 years later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

appleb said:


> But isn't that what Seiko did with the Marinemaster? LE for the first year, and then surprise regular production afterwards.


Well, you never know. A standard version with a black dial and standard caseback would be great, both for those with the SLA017 and those who missed out. Personally I think I would have appreciated a black standard dial more so if it happens I'll probably switch mine for a black dial version.

BUT, the SBDX001 is the only successor of a historical edition I know of so it's more likely not to happen.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Just gorgeous but frustrating it is a limited edition at that price point.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-5.html


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Still bothered about the high gloss chapter ring in combination with the very domed crystal but I think I'll be OK with it anyway.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Actually the dome crystal is the exact feature / reason I fell in love with this watch! lol!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

riorio said:


> Actually the dome crystal is the exact feature / reason I fell in love with this watch! lol!


Well, hoping for the best but that dome on the prototype was crazy irl.


----------



## TOK7tee (Jun 9, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> The SBDX019 really deserves its own thread.
> 
> Release date: July 2017
> LIMITED EDITION: 2,000
> ...


Beautiful, but I am happy to say that my original 62Mas (June of 1967) looks almost as good as this new one!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

TOK7tee said:


> Beautiful, but I am happy to say that my original 62Mas (June of 1967) looks almost as good as this new one!


This post from someone with just five posts smells like a lame attempt to advertise a sale via PM. Potential buyers should refrain from sending PMs to the OP. Just saying.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

TOK7tee said:


> Beautiful, but I am happy to say that my original 62Mas (June of 1967) looks almost as good as this new one!


Good for you, but we are still waiting on the pictures.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> This post from someone with just five posts smells like a lame attempt to advertise a sale via PM. Potential buyers should refrain from sending PMs to the OP. Just saying.


That is if he happens to own one, in the first place.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

yonsson said:


> Still bothered about the high gloss chapter ring in combination with the very domed crystal but I think I'll be OK with it anyway.


Valid concerns. However this watch is most likely to reside in owner's collectors boxes, though. 
Kind of reminds me when the Panerai PAM127 was released, with its prominent domed xtal, most wouldn't be caught seen wearing it outside of house in those early years.

My slight peeve with this watch isn't so much the price but the fact that Seiko changed some of 62MAS' recognizable dial trademarks like printed vs metal Seiko badge and rounded vs sharp corners on indices. At least that Seiko logo, would it be too much to ask to stay true to original and use the badge on a $3400 watch that's 95% already there?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

More box shaped crystal on the final product, at least to my eyes. I heard that was a planned change even at Baselworld but I didn't know if it had already been done with the prototype.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know SLA017 is limited to 2000 watches and this appears to be the release for world outside Japan. SBDX019 seems to be the JDM version. Does anybody know how many of the JDM version are being released? Had SBDX019 hit the streets in Japan already? If not when?

Just curious as to why they have different model numbers.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*****, does anybody actually read these threads at all?

SLA017 - 1500
SBDX019 - 500

Japan uses different product codes, thats it. Explained so many many times if you bothered to read any of it


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Steppy said:


> *****, does anybody actually read these threads at all?
> 
> SLA017 - 1500
> SBDX019 - 500
> ...


Pump your brakes Steppy. No need to get fired up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I went to the boutique here in NYC yesterday and put my name on the waiting list. Rather late in the game, I assume, though how does one gauge the demand? I hope to at least see one in the metal, but from my conversation at the boutique it sounds like none will be displayed and the watches will go straight to the buyers. My chance to see it depends on getting called in to buy it, which I very well might do. It's between this and a no date Submariner for me. I do enjoy dive watches, and would like to experience a sub someday, but having a very nice watch -- as the SLA017 is on many levels -- that does not generally garner undue attention is very appealing to me.

Seiko, please make a general production 62mas reissue! Or at least a 40mm diver with an 8l35 movement, or Grand Seiko level.

Looking forward to all the pictures in the coming months! Thank you everyone who has posted and will be posting to share watch photos and owner reviews.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

With the demand for this model I don't see why SEIKO wouldn't release more 8L divers watches in 40mm. SEIKO seems to be in a reissue loop so my dream watch, a reissue of the 6105-8000 with 8L movement or 9s movement just got closer, or less impossible. 

I wonder how many 8L movements SEIKO can produce/ year. A "standard SLA017" might just force the SBDX017 into retirement or at least into limited production.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

There hasn't been a single instance of Seiko doing just a one off case design AFAIK since the nineties. If this one is made and the tooling is in place then they'll do another production run sooner or later.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> There hasn't been a single instance of Seiko doing just a one off case design AFAIK since the nineties. If this one is made and the tooling is in place then they'll do another production run sooner or later.


There have been a few actually. A KS reissue of the 5626, the SBGV009/011 historical reissue and a few other GS historical releases.

And that's not taking into account the limited tuna shrouds (not cases) like the Cermet, white dolphin and a few others.









And here are two more (sbgw) LEs with specific limited cases.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yonsson said:


> There have been a few actually. A KS reissue of the 5626, the SBGV009/011 historical reissue and a few other GS historical releases.
> 
> And that's not taking into account the limited tuna shrouds (not cases) like the Cermet, white dolphin and a few others.
> 
> ...


These are all Grand Seikos you posted. They don't have all that many pieces produced anyway. Which SBGEs do you refer to?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> These are all Grand Seikos you posted. They don't have all that many pieces produced anyway. Which SBGEs do you refer to?


I don't know what you are talking about with the SBGE... 
you said SEIKO never does it, GS is a part of SEIKO. I also added the King SEIKO from 2000 and tuna shrouds to the list. So basically your statement isn't correct. There are other examples as well. I have already proved my point, I see no need to give you a longer list than I already have.

Will they use the 8LMAS case again? Well, only SEIKO knows.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

A few more:
Spacewalk
SEIKO 5 40th anniversary special edition
SEIKO speedmaster 40th anniversary SBDP021
SEIKO Astron 40th anniversary S2361


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The 62MAS reissue was surprising in so far as it wasn't an anniversary issue. 

One would have thought it would have been the ideal watch for the 50th anniversary in 2015 with perhaps gilt hands and indices as limited and a silver standard they could have continued on with.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> The 62MAS reissue was surprising in so far as it wasn't an anniversary issue.
> 
> One would have thought it would have been the ideal watch for the 50th anniversary in 2015 with perhaps gilt hands and indices as limited and a silver standard they could have continued on with.


Why gilt? The reason for making the SBDX003 gilt was that 6159-7000/7001 was gilt.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

yonsson said:


> Why gilt? The reason for making the SBDX003 gilt was that 6159-7000/7001 was gilt.


50th anniversary "twist"

The SBEX001 as an anniversary model was gilt.

Just an idea. It's all in the past and hypothetical.

As it stands we have the SLA017 and I'm certainly not complaining that Seiko made it.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> 50th anniversary "twist"
> 
> The SBEX001 as an anniversary model was gilt.
> 
> ...











You are missing my point. The SBDX012, the SBDX003 and the SBEX are anniversary models of the 6159, which had gold accents.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

And...on the Sale corner already...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-seiko-sla017-62mas-reissue-limited-edition-4444386.html


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

didnt take long did it !!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Steppy said:


> didnt take long did it !!


Well, judging by the "a have a few" he bought them to sell them for a profit. Knowing my history I'll probably sell mine as soon as I find something else I "have to have". With 1500 outside of Japan I don't think they'll be that hard to find used for anyone hunting for one.

But as far as I'm concerned, it's the best modern SEIKO released so I might surprise myself and keep it for a year or two, should be a nice investment.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Spotted this one in the wild https://www.facebook.com/groups/1503241666636531/permalink/1715779105382785/


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

humphrj said:


> Spotted this one in the wild https://www.facebook.com/groups/1503241666636531/permalink/1715779105382785/


Screenshot?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I guess the link doesn't work. It's facebook group UGWC posted by Chi Chan about 22 hours ago - lots of pictures


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVrhq--Fpxu/


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the link yonsson, love the Seiko Royalty reference.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> Thanks for the link yonsson, love the Seiko Royalty reference.


I wouldn't consider the 62Mas royalty, that place is reserved by the 6215. 

But it sure is nice! Looking forward to getting my 8LMAS next Saturday.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

yonsson said:


> I wouldn't consider the 62Mas royalty, that place is reserved by the 6215.
> 
> But it sure is nice! Looking forward to getting my 8LMAS next Saturday.


I'm familiar with the 6215 700 and can't argue with that, but perhaps there's room for more than one Royal in the family.

Looking forward to your personal impressions of the "8LMAS" next Saturday.


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm very happy whit the unboxing, he looks great 
Thanks for share
whayting for mine 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> I'm familiar with the 6215 700 and can't argue with that, but perhaps there's room for more than one Royal in the family.
> 
> Looking forward to your personal impressions of the "8LMAS" next Saturday.


I was sold on the model as soon as the first picture leaked. Seeing it at Baselworld I got a little discouraged since the light was so bad in the booth but the size is perfect and I love the proportion so I think I'll like it a lot in normal light conditions. Looking forward to trying it on on the bracelet and on nato strap.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm hoping now that Seiko will create a faithful re-issue of the 6159-7000 with sapphire crystal and 8L55 next year.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

zuiko said:


> I'm hoping now that Seiko will create a faithful re-issue of the 6159-7000 with sapphire crystal and 8L55 next year.


That would be sick.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I'm hoping now that Seiko will create a faithful re-issue of the 6159-7000 with sapphire crystal and 8L55 next year.


It will never happen, the reissue already exists.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

yonsson said:


> It will never happen, the reissue already exists.


Really? Which is that?

In any case there are 3 re-issues of the Grand Seiko 3180 so it's not unprecedented to do another version.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Really? Which is that?
> 
> In any case there are 3 re-issues of the Grand Seiko 3180 so it's not unprecedented to do another version.


Did you miss the last page in this thread? SBDX003 and SBDX012 are reissues of the 6159.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Confirmed by the Amsterdam Seiko Boutique the SLA017J1 costs €3800 in the EU. Not cheap by any standard.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

T1meout said:


> Confirmed by the Amsterdam Seiko Boutique the SLA017J1 costs €3800 in the EU. Not cheap by any standard.


Cheers for the 4 month old information


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Cheers for the 4 month old information


Well up until now, I don't remember anyone posting EU pricing information. So, you are welcome. Be my guest to weed through 60 pages of posts to prove me wrong.


----------



## hundredwaters (Mar 30, 2010)

Got mine today. I have to say I am feeling a little mixed. The indices are really shiny and black-out in certain positions... not what I was expecting. Anyone have this concern or reaction?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

yonsson said:


> With the demand for this model I don't see why SEIKO wouldn't release more 8L divers watches in 40mm. SEIKO seems to be in a reissue loop so my dream watch, a reissue of the 6105-8000 with 8L movement or 9s movement just got closer, or less impossible.
> 
> I wonder how many 8L movements SEIKO can produce/ year. A "standard SLA017" might just force the SBDX017 into retirement or at least into limited production.


Seiko produced JDM model SAGQ007

And you can find it for $1000 or less.

More pics on the ?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

But the SAGQ007 is huge and discontinued.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


> With the demand for this model I don't see why SEIKO wouldn't release more 8L divers watches in 40mm. SEIKO seems to be in a reissue loop so my dream watch, a reissue of the 6105-8000 with 8L movement or 9s movement just got closer, or less impossible.
> 
> I wonder how many 8L movements SEIKO can produce/ year. A "standard SLA017" might just force the SBDX017 into retirement or at least into limited production.


The mm300, SBDX017, is currently sold out at the Seiko Boutique in NYC, but they stated that Seiko told the boutique to expect to receive them again in January 2018. It seems mm300 production will continue. -- I am assuming that the SLA017 run might have disrupted mm300 production temporarily? It could also be unrelated.

I asked the boutique if there would be a standard edition of the SLA017 similar to the initial launch of the mm300, i.e. SBDX003 followed by SBDX001. I do not think that Seiko would tell us, but I was told that it was very unlikely.

Much speculation and little evidence.

Sent from my KFGIWI using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Yonsson I hope you're right, a 6105 re-issue with the 8L35 would be another "shut up and take my money!" watch for me.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Guys. Although I'm late to the party, I had the chance to view this model, belonging to a friend of mine. I was extremely impressed by this watch, it was extremely well finished (not up to GS level, but on par with Tudor) and the size was perfect. I can only grumble about the price, which here in Australia is a whopping $5500! I've even seen a pre-owned one offered for $6000AUD!

That price isn't quite justified in my book.









Here is is compared to my Oris Divers 65, and my friends Doxa Anniversary Edition:


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

mine. the rubber is really long!


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Time for a morning coffee with the SLA017









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

that looks great


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12263002


Awesome shot!!! 😍

🍻
Shannon


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

> _With the demand for this model I don't see why SEIKO wouldn't release more 8L divers watches in 40mm._


6r15 or even 4r36 diver's watches in 40mm would be welcome as well. Unfortunately Seiko keeps releasing these huge divers.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

John_Frum said:


> 6r15 or even 4r36 diver's watches in 40mm would be welcome as well. Unfortunately Seiko keeps releasing these huge divers.


I hear you.
The problem is that divers by the definition and physical size have long ago 'left' the 40mm case dimensions.

42-44mm is the new 40mm. We either have to get used to it or go with custom watches made in small series by the boutique and bespoke watch makers.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

babola said:


> I hear you.
> The problem is that divers by the definition and physical size have long ago 'left' the 40mm case dimensions.
> 
> 42-44mm is the new 40mm. We either have to get used to it or go with custom watches made in small series by the boutique and bespoke watch makers.


Or deal with the shame of buying a watch the manufacturer claims is a ladies' watch. See: 39.5mm Omega Planet Oceans


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been watching the Seiko ladies diver SBDN035 (solar) and hoping they release some automatic ladies divers as well.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

John_Frum said:


> I've been watching the Seiko ladies diver SBDN035 (solar) and hoping they release some automatic ladies divers as well.


Same here. So I'm not the only one!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

babola said:


> I hear you.
> The problem is that divers by the definition and physical size have long ago 'left' the 40mm case dimensions.
> 
> 42-44mm is the new 40mm. We either have to get used to it or go with custom watches made in small series by the boutique and bespoke watch makers.


Or buy a Rolex, which many do, because of the size.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

yonsson said:


> Or buy a Rolex, which many do, because of the size.


Best & expensive piece of advice.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Best & expensive piece of advice.


Rolex does nothing for me but the size is one reason to buy one. Any good GS diver in 40mm would be a bestseller, but not for Rolex price tag.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

A bit unrelated but would be nice if Seiko could do a 7548 quartz reissues, they could easily do it, solar powered and 007 dial/hands. The quartz movement on those was very good from what I hear, and now I don't see a equivalent at least from Seiko. The 62 MAS is nice but now the word is out and these are very expensive.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rolex is slowly succumbing to the giant watch disease too (DSSD, Explorer II, SD, etc). How the mighty have fallen.



yonsson said:


> Rolex does nothing for me but the size is one reason to buy one.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

As several have noticed the SLA bracelet end link profile is incongruous with the case/lugs. It looks like a Strapcode MM300 attempt. Several of them are stamped "CHINA" as documented on the SLA owner's thread so it appears Seiko dropped the ball on this aspect. Par for the course Seikos are always released with one major flaw. At least this one is aesthetic and not botched crown threads (MM300) or fused shroud screws (Tunas). IMHO Seiko intentionally will not release a perfect watch; this is reserved for GS. Just my conspiracy theory for the endlink botch 



nepatriot said:


> 1) Do you really think Seiko would not match end link to the case on the production model?


----------



## oldman2005 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ace McLoud said:


> View attachment 12260834


Nice watch but is small even for my small wrist. Thanks for posting the pix. I have the Doxa 300 50th Anv and I know it's smaller...Seiko could have make it a 44mm. I don't mean to ditch someone's dream watch but this isn't for me, keep my $ for the new Sea Dweller 50th Anv.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

oldman2005 said:


> Nice watch but is small even for my small wrist. Thanks for posting the pix. I have the Doxa 300 50th Anv and I know it's smaller...Seiko could have make it a 44mm. I don't mean to ditch someone's dream watch but this isn't for me, keep my $ for the new Sea Dweller 50th Anv.


I had the Doxa and the tiny dial made it wear much smaller than the case dimension suggests. My guess is the Seiko will wear larger. They did make a modernized version in 43, but to make an otherwise faithful re-edition of a 37mm watch in 44 would have been pretty bad.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Compare to 41 omega sm

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

For those that weren't aware the bracelet that the watch is issued with is made in China. Personally I find this a shame given the price and hype around this reissue. It is my opinion Seiko dropped the ball by cutting corners and choosing to issue the SLA017 with a Chinese manufactured bracelet. Given its price, the watch should have been issued with a high quality domestically manufactured bracelet on par to those of Grand Seiko.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

T1meout said:


> For those that weren't aware the bracelet that the watch is issued with is made in China. Personally I find this a shame given the price and hype around this reissue. It is my opinion Seiko dropped the ball by cutting corners and choosing to issue the SLA017 with a Chinese manufactured bracelet. Given its price, the watch should have been issued with a high quality domestically manufactured bracelet on par to those of Grand Seiko.


You feel that you need to voice your opinion in three different threads?? 
I hope your China crusade ends in you being banned, you would deserve it. The subject has been vented, stop beating the dead horse.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

yonsson said:


> You feel that you need to voice your opinion in three different threads??
> I hope your China crusade ends in you being banned, you would deserve it. The subject has been vented, stop beating the dead horse.


For the record, I have nothing against China nor the Chinese.

I'm just having a hard time accepting Seiko's decision to issue a long awaited historically important luxury watch with a foreign manufactured bracelet when they have the means and know how to manufacture an excellent bracelet to the likes of Grand Seiko, which in my opinion the SLA017 is deserving of.

Being a Grand Seiko owner myself, I bear no ill grudge against the company nor the watch. However I am as much entitled to my opinion as anyone else without being personally attacked for it. So, lighten up, relax and above all, don't take nor make it personal.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

IMHO the problem is that at Seiko's Basel release ceremony Takeki Nakahara touted SLA as being "exclusively manufactured" in a specifically named Japanese city and factory. Thus for both the bracelet and box to be stamped "CHINA" comes across as bait and switch. I don't think anyone is contesting the ability of Chinese factory workers to stamp steel or fold boxes. My $3K Tuna box reads "Made in Japan". Why not $4K SLA??



T1meout said:


> I'm just having a hard time accepting Seiko's decision to issue a long awaited historically important luxury watch with a foreign manufactured bracelet


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

300M Coax looks 44mm next to SLA. Refreshing to finally see Seiko on the receiving end of a "dwarfing" 



FE650-TE300 said:


> Compare to 41 omega sm
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Sized the bracelet after a week... here's a little "add-on".










This will have to do while I wait for the MM300 clasp.










This clasp has Japan stamped on it.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

slow_mo said:


> Sized the bracelet after a week... here's a little "add-on".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI - the mm300 clasp is rather bulky, tried it on my Shogun but couldn't stomach the thickness and Ratchet gap

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

rellybelly said:


> Just an FYI - the mm300 clasp is rather bulky, tried it on my Shogun but couldn't stomach the thickness and Ratchet gap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Which model is this clasp from?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Which model is this clasp from?


SBGA029


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

yonsson said:


> SBGA029


Thanks! So it's like a GS version of the mm300 clasp. I wonder if it will too feel bulky on the SLA017.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


> Thanks! So it's like a GS version of the mm300 clasp. I wonder if it will too feel bulky on the SLA017.


It's a little too thick on the SLA017 (just a little). It's more balanced on the GS Diver.

By the way, my GS clasp is from my GS Quartz Diver SBGX115.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

T1meout said:


> For the record, I have nothing against China nor the Chinese.
> 
> I'm just having a hard time accepting Seiko's decision to issue a long awaited historically important luxury watch with a foreign manufactured bracelet when they have the means and know how to manufacture an excellent bracelet to the likes of Grand Seiko, which in my opinion the SLA017 is deserving of.
> 
> Being a Grand Seiko owner myself, I bear no ill grudge against the company nor the watch. However I am as much entitled to my opinion as anyone else without being personally attacked for it. So, lighten up, relax and above all, don't take nor make it personal.


I don't recall this watch displayed or presented at Basel with the bracelet. Certainly when I pre-ordered this prior to Basel, the dealer's scan did not mention the bracelet. I'm not going to begrudge Seiko for including a functional "freebie" honestly.

Furthermore, this piece was meant to be a historical reissue of the 62MAS with production at Shizukuishi although it falls explicitly in the Prospex range and not Grand Seiko. Within that context, it's also (surprisingly) not priced at the uppermost end of the Prospex spectrum considering it does not share case and dial parts with any production watch.

The piece presented at Basel with the faithfully reproduced accordion strap and beautiful embossed dial IS produced at said Grand Seiko facility. So to me at least, there was certainly neither switching nor baiting.

Cheers!


bmdaia said:


> IMHO the problem is that at Seiko's Basel release ceremony Takeki Nakahara touted SLA as being "exclusively manufactured" in a specifically named Japanese city and factory. Thus for both the bracelet and box to be stamped "CHINA" comes across as bait and switch. I don't think anyone is contesting the ability of Chinese factory workers to stamp steel or fold boxes. My $3K Tuna box reads "Made in Japan". Why not $4K SLA??












Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

lethaltoes said:


> I don't recall this watch displayed or presented at Basel with the bracelet. Certainly when I pre-ordered this prior to Basel, the dealer's scan did not mention the bracelet. I'm not going to begrudge Seiko for including a functional "freebie" honestly.
> 
> Furthermore, this piece was meant to be a historical reissue of the 62MAS with production at Shizukuishi although it falls explicitly in the Prospex range and not Grand Seiko. Within that context, it's also (surprisingly) not priced at the uppermost end of the Prospex spectrum considering it does not share case and dial parts with any production watch.
> 
> ...


Translation taken straight from Google Translate:

T4 luxury clock warehouse The history of Seiko which brought the first mechanical watch of domestic origin was born, n.ube Seiko this is a specialized workshop inherited to this Shizukuishi luxury watch workshop It is a specialized workshop which can carry out the consistent production of a class mechanical watch ■ Contemporary Craftsmen chosen as masterpieces and clock technicians assembled and adjusted one by one by hand. ■ All products made in this workshop are shipping only those that passed strict shipping inspection TSM 57J


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rob Kaplan of Topper Jewelers (Seiko AD) along with Seiko execs presented SLA and the bracelet at Basel, 2017 as shown and linked below. Of note, at no time is the "CHINA" stamp visible in the video however. A possible oversight by Seiko marketing.
















lethaltoes said:


> I don't recall this watch displayed or presented at Basel with the bracelet.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Rob Kaplan of Topper Jewelers (Seiko AD) along with Seiko execs presented SLA and the bracelet at Basel, 2017 as shown and linked below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I think that link in particular just served to confirm everything I've posted earlier in response.

Ignore the accessories. I've read your other posts and you seem keen on a dive watch in the 40mm range. If that's the case, I'd urge you to inspect the watch for yourself at the earliest opportunity. I suspect you'll be surprised and delighted in equal measure. It really is that good!

I'd say you rightly pointed out that the box it came in was mediocre at best. That's my honest assessment too. The free bracelet that accompanied it was pleasant as I wasn't expecting it. I've set it aside with the box and have not scrutinized it but at first glance, it looks alright and functional. I'm happy with the gesture as I am happy when my dealer sends me a free roller binder notebook with my purchase. 

The watch itself I have placed in my watch box and it is truly a gem! Seiko has largely kept everything beloved in the original including the industrial looking case, the chunky lugs, the symmetry of the dial with very careful placement of the date window (seems simple enough on a simple design but so often mucked up), retaining the unbroken circular motif created by the markers, the signed crown and bezel to dial ratio.

At the same time, there is plenty of fine technique in execution and refinement in details which is just astonishing for a watch at this price point. The strap is supremely comfortable and exceedingly well made. Even the backside is wonderfully detailed with a grainy texture. The anodized keeper is a touch of class too.

The top of the watch case retains the machining swirl marks and the sides are polished to a high degree in a nod to the original casework. Ditto the chunky lugs. It's a fairly hefty case and in the hands provide a very reassuring high quality sturdy feel. It doesn't feel as taut as most Grand Seikos but only because it follows a different design concept. It is neither as nuanced nor as sharp in it's transitions being less complex in it's design.

Moving to the rear side, I was prepared to be let down following earlier pictures of what appears to be a printed dolphin emblem. Again, I was pleasantly surprised. It has to be seen in person. The effect is almost silk screened and has a grainy pearlescent texture. The rear of the case including the caseback and lugs is similarly nicely polished.

The bezel is excellent in all areas. The grip is good, action is good, the teeth are very finely machined and that bezel insert to me is a standout. The lacquer gives it a wet look and contrasts very nicely with the painted numerals. Matter of preference I suppose but I much prefer this to ceramic in terms of aesthetics. It has a warmer, more organic feel with greater depth. Ceramic when properly done is more reflective on the surface but certainly does not provide the feeling of depth. Someone with a marine master should probably chime in as I do not have one in hand anymore but this looks to be better executed. Again it could be the narrowness of the design.

The dial is a triumph. It's simply so so good. I'll have to leave that till another day but I'm so glad they've decided to retain the embossed dial markers and finish it accordingly. It's truly amazing how the difference in technique (as opposed to appliques) can provide for such a different look. Again, other than some Wako editions as well as the first Grand Seiko, this is not used by anywhere else in the Seiko range. Suffice to say the hand set is very very good. My eyes have gotten so much poorer with age but are still able to pick up the crisp reflection of the seconds hand on the markers and other hands as it glides around the watch. The dial itself is printed and made to the highest standard.

So just my opinion but this is a remarkable value in a sea of useless bobbles. Can't imagine how much more Seiko may have asked for this with a nice anniversary presentation box and individually polished and curved bracelet links! Got lucky with this one I suppose. Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------

